# The Booby Trap has made the move to Costa Rica



## broadonrod

Here are a few pictures of the Booby Trap headed to Costa Rica. The first pictures are of the boat after being shrink wrapped for the trip.

Then being loaded on the ship.

Then on the ship in the Panama Canal.

Then today ready for offload in Costa Rica.

She should be in the water this afternoon.













































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Here she is in the Panama Canal
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a live picture from this morning in Costa Rica.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BluewaterAg26

Brett, what does it cost to move a boat to CR? We were kicking the idea around...


----------



## Game-Over

$25k'ish


----------



## landlokt

That's some kinda cool. A shipload of boats

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

BluewaterAg26 said:


> Brett, what does it cost to move a boat to CR? We were kicking the idea around...


IM not sure what the final tally is.

She just went in the water.. I'll post a few pics in a minute..wish I was there now!


----------



## broadonrod

Few pictures of the Booby Trap offloaded. Our mate Woody just sent these pics.






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marline pooki oki aunu

wow cool... congrats


----------



## Flight Cancelled

Awesome glad you were able to get her moved, guess we need to make a trip down come see what all the fuss is about


----------



## Jolly Roger

very cool thanks for sharing


----------



## Mikeyhunts

That's a whole bunch of awesomeness!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset

broadonrod said:


> IM not sure what the final tally is.
> 
> She just went in the water.. I'll post a few pics in a minute..wish I was there now!


Dude. Take off. Pm me a drop pin of the blinds you planned on sitting in and I'll watch them for you til you're done down there! Go ahead and go relax a bit. Lol


----------



## hog_down

Very cool, thanks for sharing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlietunakiller

That is 2COOL! 
So are you guys doing chapters? 
Are you just fishing?


----------



## rvd

Very cool, ready to see some fish pics soon


----------



## Load&Go

Very cool - good luck to you guys 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## justhookit

BluewaterAg26 said:


> Brett, what does it cost to move a boat to CR? We were kicking the idea around...


The 25k Game Over posted is what we budgeted for our move. We came in under but we ran on our own bottom.

If you are seriously thinking about it be aware of the slip situation down there. Without flagging the boat you can only get a 2 year cruising permit and MUST be in one of the 3 national marinas. Los Suenos (full) and requires property ownership, Quepos (filling fast), and the one way north in Papagayo. After the 2 years is up most boats then leave the country for a time and then come back and start a new 2 year permit.

It will be interesting to see what happens down there if we continue to see such low oil prices.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the replies fellas! I'm ready to get rolling. 
She's headed to Los Suenos in the morning. Here's another pic our mate woody just sent to me and Matt.


----------



## Hotrod

Pretty dang cool Brett!


----------



## Fordzilla06

Sweet, I'm headed down there Jan 3rd, I guess I'll see her down there.


----------



## Captain Shane Jarvis

Good luck in Costa Rica Brett! Holler when you get to the Gulf of ChiriquÃ­? We are only 70 mile east of Golfito...right on your way.


----------



## dlbpjb

Very Cool!


----------



## hilton

Cool
Wait a minute - isn't this deer season?


----------



## semipro

Bud,I will be in C R in January 21 -26 
Will you be there


----------



## broadonrod

Hotrod said:


> Pretty dang cool Brett!


Thanks can't wait!



Fordzilla06 said:


> Sweet, I'm headed down there Jan 3rd, I guess I'll see her down there.


I will still be deer hunting then.. :/... Good luck and have fun on your trip!!


Captain Shane Jarvis said:


> Good luck in Costa Rica Brett! Holler when you get to the Gulf of ChiriquÃ­? We are only 70 mile east of Golfito...right on your way.


I'll get with ya once I get down there. We plan on running your way!


----------



## broadonrod

dlbpjb said:


> Very Cool!


Thanks my brother! Let us know when you want to go. Your welcome any time! We will need a few anglers...



hilton said:


> Cool
> Wait a minute - isn't this deer season?


Ya I'm still at the ranch Tom lol..



semipro said:


> Bud,I will be in C R in January 21 -26
> Will you be there


Possibly. Not sure when I'm getting away from here yet.


----------



## broadonrod

Marline pooki oki aunu said:


> wow cool... congrats


Thanks!



Flight Cancelled said:


> Awesome glad you were able to get her moved, guess we need to make a trip down come see what all the fuss is about


Yes Sr..



Jolly Roger said:


> very cool thanks for sharing


You bet bro! Thanks for the reply!



Mikeyhunts said:


> That's a whole bunch of awesomeness!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope to have you down for a trip Mikey!



sotexhookset said:


> Dude. Take off. Pm me a drop pin of the blinds you planned on sitting in and I'll watch them for you til you're done down there! Go ahead and go relax a bit. Lol


Lol I'm ready for a break


----------



## broadonrod

Pic from this afternoon. She's tied up in Los Suenos! Woody getting ready to washer her down from the trip.. I'm ready!!! 

Thanks for all the relies! 
Brett


----------



## Hotrod

You only live once, congrats! I will make it down there sometime soon!


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM

*Where 'bouts?*

Where are you docking her? Are you going to run charters/pkg deals?
:texasflag


----------



## asher

Congrats again on the move bubba, looking forward to the reports.


----------



## SailFishCostaRica

She looks happy here


----------



## StarlinMarlin

Glad to see she made it! Many marlin will be raised by he there I'm sure!


----------



## Blueshoes

What is it like taking a small boat through the canal? How does that process go?


----------



## justhookit

Two ways to do it. Like Boobytrap did where you drop your boat in Florida and put it on the ship which then takes it down and through the canal and drops it in Golfito, CR. Or you can go on your own bottom.

To do it yourself there are shipping/canal agents you make arrangements with beforehand. They help guide you through the process. Sport fishing boats are charged a toll by the foot. You are given a time slot to make the crossing and also are required to have a Panama Canal pilot captain on your vessel. Also line handlers to work the lines when you are in the locks. If all goes smoothly it takes about 8 hours or so to get all the way through. It was a cool experience and I am glad we did it.

Anyway, that's the short version. One of these days I need to do a full post with all the pictures of taking my boat from Texas to Costa Rica.


----------



## CAT TALES

Nice. Glad to see everything went good Brett!

Justhookit.....we'd love to hear the story of y'all's trip too!


----------



## finz

Best of luck to you !!! Someday I will make it down that way to fish!!


----------



## broadonrod

JWS.HOOKEM said:


> Where are you docking her? Are you going to run charters/pkg deals?
> :texasflag


She is in Los Suenos.. Not now.. We may flag the little boat. We are just fishing.. If your ever down that way send us an email. We may have room for an angler but no charters at this time.
Thanks! Brett


----------



## broadonrod

asher said:


> Congrats again on the move bubba, looking forward to the reports.


Thanks!!!


SailFishCostaRica said:


> She looks happy here


 Yes Sir. We are excited!



StarlinMarlin said:


> Glad to see she made it! Many marlin will be raised by he there I'm sure!


We are looking forward to it Rory! Thanks!


finz said:


> Best of luck to you !!! Someday I will make it down that way to fish!!


Give us a holler when your in our neck of the woods! Thanks!

Here is a picture of her this morning tied up in her new home!

Merry Christmas everyone!! 
Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod

Hotrod said:


> Pretty dang cool Brett!


Thanks!!!


----------



## hog

Just goes to prove-
Dreams Still come True 

Congratulations Brett, what an Amazing fisherman a journey in life you have made so far.

And from the looks of it, you've Just began a new chapter for the second half 

You've Dunn GoouD Youngman !


----------



## Anthony C

Congrats on moving the boat without any issues and looking foward for upcoming reports and pictures!


----------



## FOWLHOOK

Congrats on getting her down. I Met you and Matt down there last year with my wife and her family at dinner. looks like we're are headed back down for spring break March 14-20 with my family this year I will stop by and see what she looks like on the other side of the ditch. I wish the cold front would hurry up and get here so the deer would move and I would quit booking fishing trips in the deer blind headed to Isla in a few weeks and back down in June for the daughters graduation celebration It will be good to get back in the boat with Anthony on the Keen M for a few days. Good luck to ya and let me know if you will be down there in March 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKB64

broadonrod said:


> Pic from this afternoon. She's tied up in Los Suenos! Woody getting ready to washer her down from the trip.. I'm ready!!!
> 
> Thanks for all the relies!
> Brett


She looks great! Can't wait to see her in person again someday! Looking forward to your fishing posts thanks for sharing your adventures....


----------



## 32redman

Vey nice Brett, love Costa Rica.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

I can't wait for the 2016 thread! I can only imagine!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Konan

No place like LS, CR. Some of the best bill fishing in the World. 

I have to ask: did you already find a sword spot or is it still in the works? 

Is it now acceptable to pot lick the Texas sword spots? 

Congrats on a successful move.


----------



## puretexn

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## matthewsart

Congrats Brett and crew. I'm sure the weather down there will be more favorable and predictable, not to mention the scenery.


----------



## broadonrod

hog said:


> Just goes to prove-
> Dreams Still come True
> 
> Congratulations Brett, what an Amazing fisherman a journey in life you have made so far.
> 
> And from the looks of it, you've Just began a new chapter for the second half
> 
> You've Dunn GoouD Youngman !


Thank you sir! We are excited. Andrew from Marlin Magazine sent me this picture of the Booby Trap yesterday. I wasn't planning on heading down to CR for a couple of weeks. Now I'm looking at plane tickets for in the morning .. It is a dream come true. If your ever headed to Los Suenos give me a shout. Thanks! Brett


----------



## broadonrod

FOWLHOOK said:


> Congrats on getting her down. I Met you and Matt down there last year with my wife and her family at dinner. looks like we're are headed back down for spring break March 14-20 with my family this year I will stop by and see what she looks like on the other side of the ditch. I wish the cold front would hurry up and get here so the deer would move and I would quit booking fishing trips in the deer blind headed to Isla in a few weeks and back down in June for the daughters graduation celebration It will be good to get back in the boat with Anthony on the Keen M for a few days. Good luck to ya and let me know if you will be down there in March
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope to see ya there!!! It was a pleasure meeting you and your family!



Anthony C said:


> Congrats on moving the boat without any issues and looking foward for upcoming reports and pictures!


Thanks! We are really looking forward to the new adventures!


----------



## broadonrod

BKB64 said:


> She looks great! Can't wait to see her in person again someday! Looking forward to your fishing posts thanks for sharing your adventures....


You just let me know when your coming! Thanks!


32redman said:


> Vey nice Brett, love Costa Rica.


Thank you! Same as above.. If your there and we are not overloaded plan on doing some reeling!



Mikeyhunts said:


> I can't wait for the 2016 thread! I can only imagine!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I plan on seeing you there you just say when  you are as always very kind sr!


----------



## broadonrod

Konan said:


> No place like LS, CR. Some of the best bill fishing in the World.
> 
> I have to ask: did you already find a sword spot or is it still in the works?
> 
> Is it now acceptable to pot lick the Texas sword spots?
> 
> Congrats on a successful move.


Thanks my brother.. And yes! Lol just follow you know who and then move a mile lol!
Get Tight Sucka!

Hope to see you down in CR as well! Tell chicken bone I said hello..
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

matthewsart said:


> Congrats Brett and crew. I'm sure the weather down there will be more favorable and predictable, not to mention the scenery.


Good talking to ya today Dan! Can't wait to see my Swordfish Bill your working on! Matt is chomping at the bit as well for his... I hope to have you a Costa Rica Swordfish Bill to paint soon. Or better yet get down there with us and catch one your self then you can bring me my bill your painting now .. I'll hang the 1000 swordfish bill in the condo 
Can't wait to see it!
See ya soon my brother!
Brett


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Can't wait to see the first reports from the Boobytrap in Costs Rica! That's a match made in heaven! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishinganimal

I cannot believe you left the pristine waters of Freeport for this!! Congrats on the move and I cannot wait to see some reports from down there. I would love a chance to fish on one of the baddest boats out there.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks fellas! Hope we end up see all of you down here! We are planning on making a shakedown run in the morning. Matt a Woody had her ready to go when I got here today. I'll post pics on this thread as we get rolling. Thanks for all the kind replies! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingtwo

Awesome
I'm looking at going to CR myself


----------



## Gearman

As much fun as this deer season was for you guys and the mouster deer Matt shot, he looks all warm and ready for some sunshine and warm temps. Good luck down there bud as I know you all will hammer the fish you are after


----------



## sundownbrown

Now that deer season is over I'm going to follow this for sure


----------



## WillieT

I am aboard and looking forward to it.


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Good luck fellas, looks like matt is in his happy place  I hope to see yall down there one day this summer.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Can't wait for the reports...... Only bad thing is the phone reception isn't as good down there.
Reports will be slower..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Live pic. See if this works.


----------



## broadonrod

Try another.


----------



## trapper67

Sweeeeet!!!!!!


----------



## Grinmaker

Awesome


----------



## broadonrod

The boys are double up on sails again.


----------



## WillieT

That didn't take long. Beautiful Pictures.


----------



## broadonrod

Dinner


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Amazeballs!! Congrats BT Team!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justhookit

Nice. Five more days and I will be back down. Y'all are fishing way out front - good to see.


----------



## sharkbait-tx70

*Sailfish*

Nice shake down catch.. Now stop playing with those little sails and show us what a grander sword looks like.......enjoy the weather and the times it is cold and raining back here.


----------



## broadonrod

In and out of signal. Live pic.


----------



## sotexhookset

Cool pic. That water is freakin unbelievable looking.


----------



## Marline pooki oki aunu

nice glad yall got down there!!! yall have fun the new shirts are wicked !!


----------



## rudytail10

Looks like y'all are having a blast. Wish I was with y'all. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

keep em pinned up-- I will be in Quepos next week!


----------



## dn17

Is that a Beastmaster in the launcher? If so, were y'all able to fit the reel clamp over/around an 80 class butt? I recently got one and can't get the lugs to fit around a #4 butt. Sorry to derail the thread but I figured if anyone knows about the reel it'd be you guys.


----------



## sundownbrown

sotexhookset said:


> Cool pic. That water is freakin unbelievable looking.


exactly what I was thinking


----------



## Charlietunakiller

Awesome pictures!
Y'all will have 10000 sailfish in no time. 
Waiting on the deep drop report. 
TIGHT LINES AND BE SAFE


----------



## ROBOWADER

Shooting monster bucks in South Texas one day and the next catching billfish in CR. Hail ya!!


----------



## broadonrod

Think we may have found a swordfish pocket here .. Looks good to me. 
Thanks fellas for all the replies and kind words. 
Here's a picture of what we found on our scouting mission yesterday. This spot is in pretty close. We plan on checking it out next trip.


----------



## broadonrod

Headed home a few days. If anyone is headed this way here is Roberto's contact information he has been our driver now for three seasons. Very safe and very nice vans. Just thought I Would share this he's a great guy. I highly recommend him for tours and rides to and from the airport.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taylork555

broadonrod said:


> Think we may have found a swordfish pocket here .. Looks good to me.
> Thanks fellas for all the replies and kind words.
> Here's a picture of what we found on our scouting mission yesterday. This spot is in pretty close. We plan on checking it out next trip.


^^How far offshore is this? We have fished out of Los Suenos a few times, but I paid more attention to the scenery and wildlife than the electronics.


----------



## hog

broadonrod said:


> Thank you sir! We are excited. Andrew from Marlin Magazine sent me this picture of the Booby Trap yesterday. I wasn't planning on heading down to CR for a couple of weeks. Now I'm looking at plane tickets for in the morning .. It is a dream come true. If your ever headed to Los Suenos give me a shout. Thanks! Brett


will do sir


----------



## broadonrod

dn17 said:


> Is that a Beastmaster in the launcher? If so, were y'all able to fit the reel clamp over/around an 80 class butt? I recently got one and can't get the lugs to fit around a #4 butt. Sorry to derail the thread but I figured if anyone knows about the reel it'd be you guys.


I'm not sure. I'll check on it. We bought those beast masters after the Carter Andrews fishing trip. I really like them. I caught a swordfish with the one he brought on the boat for the show and been grouper and tile fishing with them since then. We grouper fished all last season with the Beast Master Reel in Costa Rica and had no issues.

Thanks everyone for the replies. Matt, Woody, John and Taylor are fishing tomorrow. Hope to have some pics... If so I'll post some here.

Thanks again! 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

taylork555 said:


> ^^How far offshore is this? We have fished out of Los Suenos a few times, but I paid more attention to the scenery and wildlife than the electronics.


30 miles from Los Suenos and about 3.5- 4 miles from the beach.


----------



## broadonrod

Charlietunakiller said:


> Awesome pictures!
> Y'all will have 10000 sailfish in no time.
> Waiting on the deep drop report.
> TIGHT LINES AND BE SAFE


Thanks! I hope to try one of the spots we found next trip. I'm ready to make a drop for sure.


----------



## broadonrod

justhookit said:


> Nice. Five more days and I will be back down. Y'all are fishing way out front - good to see.


Good luck! We caught fish the first day straight out. Ran west the second day and fish were pretty thick. Also lots of yellowfin right now for sure.


----------



## Klesak1

Neat post! Good luck on the new venture! Keep in touch bud!


----------



## broadonrod

Half day today. The guys are already at the dock. 4 sailfish and a blue marlin this morning. Not bad for 3 hours of fishing time! Im ready to get back..


----------



## broadonrod

Pic they text me from today.


----------



## broadonrod

*Costa Rica Sailfishing- Booby Trap Fishing Team*

Here is a short video catching a few sailfish on our first shake down trip of the 2016 Costa Rica fishing season with Booby Trap Fishing Team.


----------



## jgale

Cool video! I bet that place is hard to leave! Costa Rica is a bucket list trip for sure for me.


----------



## EPIC CR

Nice to see you down here Brett, 

you should go look around 17 square

I know of a couple swords caught in that area over the past several year- during the daytime trolling for billfish

big rise that comes up to around 1300 with pronounce hard drop off on at least on side.
about 12 miles further out than your sounder image you posted. (off Cabo Blanco)


----------



## broadonrod

jgale said:


> Cool video! I bet that place is hard to leave! Costa Rica is a bucket list trip for sure for me.


It is Jason! Hope to get you down there with us soon!



EPIC CR said:


> Nice to see you down here Brett,
> 
> you should go look around 17 square
> 
> I know of a couple swords caught in that area over the past several year- during the daytime trolling for billfish
> 
> big rise that comes up to around 1300 with pronounce hard drop off on at least on side.
> about 12 miles further out than your sounder image you posted. (off Cabo Blanco)


Thanks Mike! I saw yall out there whacking the sails the other day. Sounded like you hit the yellowfins pretty hard the day before too! I'll def. get with you and check out that area. We are finding all kinds of cool bottom now that I have my old faithful electronics. The Booby Trap is at Tortuga Island today. I think Matts going to take everyone rooster fishing on the way back to the marina or swing around the corner and catch a few sails on the way back. Thanks for all the info and help you have given to us since we have been there. 
Also I gave one of my customers here in town your number to book a charter yesterday. His name is Bill I gave him your cell.

Here is a picture Matt just sent me from Tortuga.


----------



## broadonrod

Pic of the day. After they left Tortuga island snorkeling today they caught 4 sailfish on the way in plus some grouper for dinner.


----------



## Texas Bluewater Mafia

Looks like a great time in an awesome place!


----------



## jgale

broadonrod said:


> It is Jason! Hope to get you down there with us soon!


In the immortal words of Doc Holliday








Lol


----------



## sundownbrown

jgale said:


> In the immortal words of Doc Holliday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol


good refernce


----------



## Disco Lady

Congrats hope y'all do well there suckas!!

Cheers!!
DL


----------



## Disco Lady

Looking good there suckas!!

DL


----------



## mako

justhookit said:


> Nice. Five more days and I will be back down. Y'all are fishing way out front - good to see.


 Fish have been out to the west, good cell service over there.


----------



## mako

broadonrod said:


> Good luck! We caught fish the first day straight out. Ran west the second day and fish were pretty thick. Also lots of yellowfin right now for sure.


Fish are pretty thick right now, we went 110/135 two weeks ago with a bonus #70 yft.


----------



## propsfullfwd

You guys heading down to CR this weekend? I saw someone at Bush Intercontinental this morning wearing a Booby Trap sweat shirt but did not get a chance to stop and say hi. Tight lines


----------



## broadonrod

Disco Lady said:


> Congrats hope y'all do well there suckas!!
> 
> Cheers!!
> DL


 Thanks Disco! Hope your doing well my brother.



mako said:


> Fish are pretty thick right now, we went 110/135 two weeks ago with a bonus #70 yft.


Sounds like you had a fun trip. There are a lot of fish right now. Lots of yellowfin also. 


propsfullfwd said:


> You guys heading down to CR this weekend? I saw someone at Bush Intercontinental this morning wearing a Booby Trap sweat shirt but did not get a chance to stop and say hi. Tight lines


That was probably T-Rex/ Travis.. He is here on a fish whacking mission for a few days! We are going to do a little exploring this week.


----------



## BigGarwood

I thought I saw ur name on the board at los suenos awhile back


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## propsfullfwd

Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## mako

You guys should fish the next leg of the triple crown, it's a great tournament with world class competiton. Heading back down in a couple weeks.


----------



## broadonrod

mako said:


> You guys should fish the next leg of the triple crown, it's a great tournament with world class competiton. Heading back down in a couple weeks.


Good luck to you on your next trip. We may down the road. Right now we are just having fun. Hope to see you down there one of your trips.

Thanks for the replies. Here are a few pictures. I've been super busy without much time to post. Here are a few for now. Thanks Again Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Few more.


----------



## broadonrod

couple more


----------



## Charlietunakiller

Nice very nice!


----------



## broadonrod

..


----------



## broadonrod

Charlietunakiller said:


> Nice very nice!


Thanks!


----------



## DPFISHERMAN

Great Picts....


----------



## pomakai

Guess that fuel bill is a lot better (with the mountains in the back ground.) Awesome pics.


----------



## Where'dMyBaitGo

Awesome, thanks for sharing!


----------



## cuzn dave

Nice pics, Brett.
Trying to get down in March.


----------



## broadonrod

pomakai said:


> Guess that fuel bill is a lot better (with the mountains in the back ground.) Awesome pics.


Thanks for the replies!

Ya the fuel bill is much nicer. Our average run has been 6-26 miles. We found a strong sailfish bite the other day at 8 miles. It does make it nice! We also found a new grouper spot at 8 mile while Sailfishing that was loaded up. 
Thanks again for the replies everyone! 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

cuzn dave said:


> Nice pics, Brett.
> Trying to get down in March.


Thanks! Good luck on your trip! I'll prob be around most of March.

Matt and Woody hauled the boat out for a quick cutlass bearing replacement yesterday in Quepos. Fast and easy pretty impressive. In and out of the water in a couple of hours.


----------



## broadonrod

Quepos Marina picture. We are back in Los Suenos now.


----------



## broadonrod

Booby Trap and Booby Trap ll in Los Suenos


----------



## broadonrod

Fueling up.


----------



## JKD

Living the dream. Thanks for all the pics!


----------



## Where'dMyBaitGo

Man, it must be hard to take a 'bad' picture with that scenery. Glad it is all working out for you guys.

How many fishable days a year do you think you are going to have down there? Compared to our 75ish


----------



## polecat

No swordfish yet? Have yall dropped yet for them? Beautiful picts, thx for posting.


----------



## broadonrod

JKD said:


> Living the dream. Thanks for all the pics!


Thanks!



Where'dMyBaitGo said:


> Man, it must be hard to take a 'bad' picture with that scenery. Glad it is all working out for you guys.
> 
> How many fishable days a year do you think you are going to have down there? Compared to our 75ish


Just about every day is fishable. That's one reason we moved that way. It is a beautiful place for sure. If the wind does pic up there are lots of other targets like rooster fish and cubera snapper just a 1/4-1 mile from the marina in protected areas. We have been working over the bottom fish as well from 4-8 miles offshore. The restaurants are always happy to cook up a fish dinner. 
Thanks!



polecat said:


> No swordfish yet? Have yall dropped yet for them? Beautiful picts, thx for posting.


We haven't messed with it but 5 total drops pretty much fishing without a good bottom machine. The swords are there. The long liners are doing very well. A few are caught drifting at night by sportfishing boats every now and then as well. We made a total of 5 drops last season in the little boat and had 2 shots at a spot 12 miles out. That's still not too bad considering we have only finished a total of four hours for swordfish. I'm excited to get on them again . One of them didn't take the bait the other one we pulled the hook. It's not a good looking spot compared to a lot of bottom we have marked recently. We have put in very little effort but plan on going after them pretty hard soon. We put a Garmin unit in the little boat that is just not cutting it for swordfish but now that we have our Furuno equipment down there in the big boat I feel pretty confident we will find them soon. We have been pretty stuck on the sailfish most of our trips so far. 
Thanks for the replies fellas. We are really enjoying it down there and hope to have some Costa Rica and swordfish pictures to post this season!

Here's a group or picture John and Matt sent me from yesterday they took a break from sail fishing to stop and catch dinner  i'm looking forward to getting back down there!


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Awesome pictures once again. It's pretty cool seeing Freeport Tx. on the back of the B.T. while it's in CR. Representing the great state of Texas. Love it


----------



## justhookit

Texas is very well represented down there. It's on the transom of more boats than any other place besides CR itself. Heck in the Quepos marina it's about 10% of the boats. I am not sure about Los Suenos and Brett would know better but I bet it is close.

Got a good laugh a few weeks ago we were down there trolling around a group of birds with 5 boats. 4 were from Texas.

edit- I keep meaning to walk the docks and get boat pictures to post. Of course I will get all the Texas transoms and I have to get Ann Warrick, which besides being very well known is about the best looking boat I've ever seen. Believe it's a 80 oot or so Paul Mann.


----------



## SailFishCostaRica

Where'dMyBaitGo said:


> Man, it must be hard to take a 'bad' picture with that scenery. Glad it is all working out for you guys.
> 
> How many fishable days a year do you think you are going to have down there? Compared to our 75ish


We had three days in 2015 that were iffy, and no un-fishable days.


----------



## dlbpjb

Great pics as usual Brett!


----------



## Where'dMyBaitGo

SailFishCostaRica said:


> We had three days in 2015 that were iffy, and no un-fishable days.


OK, officially jealous of CR fishing... What is gaso going for on the docks?


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for all the kind replies ! The fishing here is insane to say the least ! It's almost unbelievable even seeing it ourselves ! 

Today was a very special day for me and my team. Today we took my five-year-old son Brett as our number one angler and put him to the test! 
He has been offshore fishing a lot and is eat up with it to say the least ! Today he pushed himself to the limit and I have never been so proud. In 3 1/2 hours my five-year-old boy caught 10 sailfish on his own! He pushed himself to the max cranking like a pro! We grouper fish today until 2 PM little Brett caught 12 grouper up to 25 pounds on the electric reel " beast master" then we went after sailfish From 2:00 pm- 5:30 we managed to go 16 for 20 on sailfish with Little Brett releasing 10 of them on his own! Again I have never been so proud, that little sucker never stopped! We officially have a new member of the Booby Trao Fishing Team! 
Thanks again everyone for the kind replies I'll post more reports and pictures through out the week if possible. 
Capt. Brett Holden


----------



## trapper67

Awesome


----------



## broadonrod

Few pics from today.



















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tortuga

Way to go, Lil' Brett....

Big Brett...do a nervous old man a favor and put a PFD 
on that new crew member....


----------



## broadonrod

Tortuga said:


> Way to go, Lil' Brett....
> 
> Big Brett...do a nervous old man a favor and put a PFD
> on that new crew member....


He has one .. He stays on a small safety line while fishing in the cockpit and wears one while we are running. Hard to keep it on 10 hours with the heat. Thanks a million! I'm not letting him get away..


----------



## StarlinMarlin

That's awesome Brett! It's great to see you on the water in Costa Rica catching fish and even more 2cool to see little Brett out there catching his first bill fish! Trust me, you are making memories for that boy that will forever be etched in his mind!


----------



## Blueshoes

How much are you guys saving on fuel now that you dont have to drive out to hoo-ha land to get into good fish now? 

also how many sails are yall at now? anybody keeping track?


----------



## SafetyMan

Outstanding young man! That's about as good as it gets.


----------



## Charlietunakiller

That's awesome he is a trooper! 
He's got some big shoes to fill.


----------



## sotexhookset

Good stuff right there.


----------



## cuzn dave

Way to go- Big and Little!


----------



## SailFishCostaRica

Love the pics of him driving the boat! He'll remember that forever! I just did the same with my boy which is the same age a couple of weeks back.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Soooo cool!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marlingrinder

Half the fun is the trip down!! Make sure you goto Tropic Star, the summer time bite is WAY better down there than in CR.


----------



## justhookit

Marlingrinder said:


> Half the fun is the trip down!! Make sure you goto Tropic Star, the summer time bite is WAY better down there than in CR.


You apparently aren't real familiar with what's been going on at CR's fads the last 5 or so summers. No marlin guy is going to be running down to Panama that time of year.


----------



## Marlingrinder

I spent 10 or so years beating up Central America pretty hard but haven't been back to that side of the pacific in 5+ Years.


----------



## broadonrod

StarlinMarlin said:


> That's awesome Brett! It's great to see you on the water in Costa Rica catching fish and even more 2cool to see little Brett out there catching his first bill fish! Trust me, you are making memories for that boy that will forever be etched in his mind!





SafetyMan said:


> Outstanding young man! That's about as good as it gets.





Charlietunakiller said:


> That's awesome he is a trooper!
> He's got some big shoes to fill.





sotexhookset said:


> Good stuff right there.





cuzn dave said:


> Way to go- Big and Little!





Mikeyhunts said:


> Soooo cool!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





trapper67 said:


> Awesome





SailFishCostaRica said:


> Love the pics of him driving the boat! He'll remember that forever! I just did the same with my boy which is the same age a couple of weeks back.


Thanks for all the kind words! I'm taking little man again this morning. Don't know what we are targeting yet today. Prob sails and grouper again. 
The bottom fishing here is a blast as well. 
We are getting a late start prob head out around 8:30. 
Thanks for the replies! 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Blueshoes said:


> How much are you guys saving on fuel now that you dont have to drive out to hoo-ha land to get into good fish now?
> 
> also how many sails are yall at now? anybody keeping track?


It's def easier on the fuel bill here compared to fishing the gulf! As far as sailfish heck I have no idea without getting out the log book. Sailfish are pretty abundant for sure lol.

Yesterday we went daytime swordfishing on the Booby Trap here in Costa Rica for the first time since we brought her down here.

We were inches away from slapping a daytimer on the deck ! The good news is there is a daytime sword fishery here! We found that out yesterday. The bad news was our swordfish pulled the hook on us. We spent most of the day scouting and only made 2 drops.... Second drop we Got Tight! We have some more exploring to do but at least now we are 100% confident that the swordfish are here just like Texas !!! It was an exciting bite to say the least and not a big fish maybe 50 pounder but they are here and very catchable! 
Thanks again for the replies I hope to have more pictures to post soon!

Brett


----------



## jgale

It's great to see you with little man out there on the water and him laying the hammer to those sails. That is a memory that neither of you will forget. I bet that was one fired up young man!


----------



## broadonrod

jgale said:


> It's great to see you with little man out there on the water and him laying the hammer to those sails. That is a memory that neither of you will forget. I bet that was one fired up young man!


He put a spanking on the sails today! Thanks Jason! I'm so proud of him! Our mate Woody has seen over 20,000 sailfish and just stood there shaking his head while I backed down today! .. My boy is much better at this than I was at his age I'll tell you that! One Proud Daddy! I can't wait for this video! I don't know what footage we got but 3-4 sails at a time with little man in the chair and water coming over the covering boards was a blast!!! Costa Rica is incredible!


----------



## Flight Cancelled

broadonrod said:


> He put a spanking on the sails today! Thanks Jason! I'm so proud of him! Our mate Woody has seen over 20,000 sailfish and just stood there shaking his head while I backed down today! .. My boy is much better at this than I was at his age I'll tell you that! One Proud Daddy! I can't wait for this video! I don't know what footage we got but 3-4 sails at a time with little man in the chair and water coming over the covering boards was a blast!!! Costa Rica is incredible!


Sounds awesome brother sounds like y'all are having a helluva time


----------



## broadonrod

Flight Cancelled said:


> Sounds awesome brother sounds like y'all are having a helluva time


Thanks bro! I can't describe how it feels to watch my son progress in sportfishing and share the love I have for it as well! Seeing it come naturally is my favirite part. Not getting to go as much as he wants to instead of forcing it on him had made a huge difference I think. I had that little sucker running the boat today pushing the gears. He ask to put the boat in the slip. He's far from ready for that lol but he was mad I wouldn't let him try! Boat maintenance tomorrow and a day at the pool for him. We might take the Booby Trap ll rooster fishing a while or something. Hope to be back out Wednesday. 
Thanks for the replies!

He found himself an Elite diesel sticker in the candy drawer lol!


----------



## broadonrod

Lunch between sails and some sleepy eyes!


----------



## broadonrod

Proud dad and a tired son! Little Brett put the hurt on them today! Me, Matt our mate Woody and Little Brett put in a full day today. Little man was our only angler. Matt and Woody finished off a few double and triple headers but Little Brett cranked on every single of the day. He actually got mad when we said it was time to run in . Back to school for him. I wish he had a few more days . 
What a blast! I hope to have the video of this trip done in the next couple of days. I'll post it here... Costa Rica is an amazing place! 
Thanks for the replies! 
Capt. AHAB
Brett Holden


----------



## fishingtwo

Way to raise a Sword Fish Legend.

I can honestly say I will never catch that many...ever

Thanks for all the great pictures.


----------



## broadonrod

fishingtwo said:


> Way to raise a Sword Fish Legend.
> 
> I can honestly say I will never catch that many...ever
> 
> Thanks for all the great pictures.


Thanks!!! I'm very proud of my little man. 
He is also learning it's not all fun. The chores start at the dock 































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Where'dMyBaitGo

Great pics and what a cute lad there! Looks like he is going to be asking to borrow the keys in a few years


----------



## texastkikker

Way to go to the young angler!!!!!! and great job to you dad. You are making memories with that kid that he will NEVER forget. Keep the posts/pics coming. Its been way too long since I've been to Los Suenos.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Congrats Brett Sr and Jr! Very proud and happy for you both! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donf

The most amazing thing about Los Suenos is the short run to the fish. I swear we didn't run 15 minutes last time I was there and were covered up in sailfish!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Can't wait to see the new videos! I'm hoping to get down there soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Where'dMyBaitGo said:


> Great pics and what a cute lad there! Looks like he is going to be asking to borrow the keys in a few years


Thanks! Proud of my little man. Im so glad to see him eat up with it!



texastkikker said:


> Way to go to the young angler!!!!!! and great job to you dad. You are making memories with that kid that he will NEVER forget. Keep the posts/pics coming. Its been way too long since I've been to Los Suenos.


Thanks! It's definitely a cool place!



Mikeyhunts said:


> Congrats Brett Sr and Jr! Very proud and happy for you both!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Mikey!



donf said:


> The most amazing thing about Los Suenos is the short run to the fish. I swear we didn't run 15 minutes last time I was there and were covered up in sailfish!


 It sure makes it nice. Calm seas as well!



Mikeyhunts said:


> Can't wait to see the new videos! I'm hoping to get down there soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking forward to seeing you in Costa Rica soon Mikey! As always thanks for the kind replies! Your welcome any time my brother!

Here are a few pics from this week. I'm going through them now. 
Thanks for the replies!


----------



## broadonrod

Few more. I'll get more up soon.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

A little Blue Marlin and Sailfishing video coming soon. Miles is working on it now. 
Here are a couple of more pictures.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfish87

broadonrod said:


> A little Blue Marlin and Sailfishing video coming soon. Miles is working on it now.
> Here are a couple of more pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 This picture is awesome! Look how pretty that sail is!!


----------



## Gearman

Bret , isn't it cool when you think about the fact that you are training. A fishing partner they will bring you years of fun and excitement. I need to get down there can catch some fish, maybe I can talk my wife into a trip there for our 15 year anniversary. With little man you are teaching one of our worlds best fisherman when he gets older. He will be doing more things over the coarse of a weekend that most of us haven't done in our entire life. I think what you are doing with him is the best throphy a man could ever ask for. WTG Dad!!!!


----------



## Copano/Aransas

Cool Pic's Brett!! Way to go on getting the lil' man in on the action, looks like he's having a blast!!


----------



## broadonrod

jfish87 said:


> This picture is awesome! Look how pretty that sail is!!


Thanks! 


Gearman said:


> Bret , isn't it cool when you think about the fact that you are training. A fishing partner they will bring you years of fun and excitement. I need to get down there can catch some fish, maybe I can talk my wife into a trip there for our 15 year anniversary. With little man you are teaching one of our worlds best fisherman when he gets older. He will be doing more things over the coarse of a weekend that most of us haven't done in our entire life. I think what you are doing with him is the best throphy a man could ever ask for. WTG Dad!!!!


Thanks! It has been a blast for sure! I am back in town for a few days. We are giving the crew a well deserved break until after Easter. The fishing is insane. The boat averaged about 25-35 sailfish a day this past week plus lots of grouper. The bottom fishing is a blast in CR. Matt is doing an incredible job on the Booby Trap he is one incredible young man! Woody our local Mate has been a great addition to the crew! Matt and Woody have become a pair of fishing machines. I'm super proud to have them as part of the Booby Trap Fishing Team. John has been down a lot. He has really been whacking the sails. He has become one hell of an angler and Is stacking up some numbers. I can't wait to get back. 
Thanks for the kind words my brother! 


Copano/Aransas said:


> Cool Pic's Brett!! Way to go on getting the lil' man in on the action, looks like he's having a blast!!


Thanks! He is def. eat up with it. It's all he is talking about. I want to try and get him a swordfish this summer. Thanks for the kind words!

Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod

Couple of pictures from this week.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Couldn't help it .. It's happens to the best of them! Lol
John and his moment of glory! The one that got away.


----------



## Hotrod

Awesome pics! Good to see yall are doing well


----------



## broadonrod

Hotrod said:


> Awesome pics! Good to see yall are doing well


Thanks my brother! Looking forward to getting back down there. hope to see ya down there one day! It's pretty insane. 
Brett


----------



## SailFishCostaRica

broadonrod said:


> Couldn't help it .. It's happens to the best of them! Lol
> John and his moment of glory! The one that got away.


Wow, get out the scissors, you're not gettin that out! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Captin Academy

That there is what Grandpa used to call a "hatchet knot"...:rotfl:


----------



## Big Guns 1971

broadonrod said:


> Couldn't help it .. It's happens to the best of them! Lol
> John and his moment of glory! The one that got away.


THis would be my luck. I know that feeling


----------



## broadonrod

SailFishCostaRica said:


> Wow, get out the scissors, you're not gettin that out! :rotfl::rotfl:


I know you have seen this before lol!!! Sheeeeeeet happens lol!


----------



## broadonrod

Captin Academy said:


> That there is what Grandpa used to call a "hatchet knot"...:rotfl:


Yes Sir! Need a hatchet to get it out lol!


----------



## broadonrod

Captin Academy said:


> That there is what Grandpa used to call a "hatchet knot"...:rotfl:





Big Guns 1971 said:


> THis would be my luck. I know that feeling


Let me know if any of yall are headed this way! Always looking for an extra angler!
Capt. Brett Holden
Thanks for the reply!!!


----------



## erain12

broadonrod said:


> Let me know if any of yall are headed this way! Always looking for an extra angler!
> Capt. Brett Holden
> Thanks for the reply!!!


Your having to much fun!!!!!!!!!!! congrats


----------



## taylork555

What is the biggest Blue or Black you guys have caught down there?


----------



## broadonrod

erain12 said:


> Your having to much fun!!!!!!!!!!! congrats


It has been a blast. Thanks!!! 


taylork555 said:


> What is the biggest Blue or Black you guys have caught down there?


We haven't caught any Black Marlin yet. Our biggest blue in CR so far is prob 500 lbs I guess. The best of the blue marlin season is the summer months right now is mostly Sailfishing. Looking forward to this summer for sure. 
Thanks for the replies. I'll get some more pictures up soon I hope .. 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Haven't posted in a while been super busy. We met a few 2coolers that were here fishing for a few days with one of the local charter boats and took them fishing with us as guest on their last free day before they headed home. I'll get those pictures up later. It was a blast meeting new friends from here on the site. 
Besides all the sailfish CR has to offer most don't realize how many cool bottom fish there are so close to shore. If you book a trip to CR you should take a half day and give it a shot. 
Capt. Matt Reed and a nice grouper headed to the restaurant after a day of whacking sailfish. 
Matt is one incredible young man! The Booby Trap has never been maintained as well or in better shape than she is now thanks to Matt and our mate Woody. I very proud of Matt what a fishing machine! 
Brett Capt. AHAB


----------



## Stay Bent

Awesome pictures and reading about your little man. WTG!


----------



## Fordzilla06

Glad you're whackin em down there. The Booby Trap looked right at home at Los Suenos when I was down in January. Good luck and keep the updates coming.


----------



## jaredchasteen

*Booby Trap*

We hooked up with them while we were in CR, and had a blast. Thanks again to Bret, John, Matt, and Woody. We had a blast fishing. Bret invited us out and we caught some sails then went bottom fishing. The Bortula and Grouper are great eating.:cheers::cheers::cheers:

The Bortula Bret caught made these look like babies.
here are a few pics.


----------



## bays90

Sounds like things are going well down there for you guys, I got he Raven into Golfito 12/10 coming from the other way, We are in Marina Pez Vela, I look forward to seeing you guys out on the water. we can't even mange to get on the waiting list at Los Suenos. I am sure we will see you out at the FAD's this summer.


----------



## hillbilly deluxe

We want come down there BAD but been to busy with my daughter going in to the ARMY that was done today she shipped out for boot camp. so maybe we can start planning a trip now!!!!


----------



## BB1656

bays90 said:


> Sounds like things are going well down there for you guys, I got he Raven into Golfito 12/10 coming from the other way, We are in Marina Pez Vela, I look forward to seeing you guys out on the water. we can't even mange to get on the waiting list at Los Suenos. I am sure we will see you out at the FAD's this summer.


You just about have to own a condo there to get a slip now that the word is out.


----------



## Mojo281

Costa Rica is awesome!! Just got back on Sunday from fishing on a 52ft Viking "****** Honeymoon" out of Los Suenos...


----------



## bays90

BB1656 said:


> You just about have to own a condo there to get a slip now that the word is out.


 Yeah that's what I have been hearing and they aren't shy about it at the office, we were gonna fish the last leg of the triple crown and they wanted to put out in the bay on the hook we passed.


----------



## sea sick

Mojo281 said:


> Costa Rica is awesome!! Just got back on Sunday from fishing on a 52ft Viking "****** Honeymoon" out of Los Suenos...


Was that rig previously out of tiki island?


----------



## FREON

sea sick said:


> Was that rig previously out of tiki island?


Yes


----------



## sea sick

That's a sexy ride


----------



## NationalGunTrader

*Buddy Boat*

If my new (to me) boat passes survey in a couple weeks I will have her down in Los Suenos around mid-June. How do you feel about a trip or two to show me around via buddy boating? You are also very welcome to join us anytime!

I plan on starting to post pics of all the fishing adventures shortly after arriving in CR. Stay tuned!

Cheers and PURA VIDA!


----------



## justhookit

bays90 said:


> Yeah that's what I have been hearing and they aren't shy about it at the office, we were gonna fish the last leg of the triple crown and they wanted to put out in the bay on the hook we passed.


Are you down there now? I'm heading down in the morning for the week. I'm about 5 slips down from you towards the office. PortAfino


----------



## broadonrod

Stay Bent said:


> Awesome pictures and reading about your little man. WTG!


Thanks!!! It's been a blast breaking him in for sure. I am really glad he likes it..



Fordzilla06 said:


> Glad you're whackin em down there. The Booby Trap looked right at home at Los Suenos when I was down in January. Good luck and keep the updates coming.


Thanks! Looking forward to getting back after it. I have been swamped with all the storms in Texes lately here at work and it's had me tied up here. Hope to be back on the water in the next few days. Thanks for the post!



jaredchasteen said:


> We hooked up with them while we were in CR, and had a blast. Thanks again to Bret, John, Matt, and Woody. We had a blast fishing. Bret invited us out and we caught some sails then went bottom fishing. The Bortula and Grouper are great eating.:cheers::cheers::cheers:
> 
> The Bortula Bret caught made these look like babies.
> here are a few pics.


Man it was a blast meeting you fellas! We enjoyed fishing with ya for sure. We have met a lot of people from this site in Los Suenos and look forward to meeting more this summer! 
Keep in touch and let me know when you head back down. Maybe we can do it all over again. 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

bays90 said:


> Sounds like things are going well down there for you guys, I got he Raven into Golfito 12/10 coming from the other way, We are in Marina Pez Vela, I look forward to seeing you guys out on the water. we can't even mange to get on the waiting list at Los Suenos. I am sure we will see you out at the FAD's this summer.


Look forward to seeing you out there! Give us a shout.. Glad you made it! 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

hillbilly deluxe said:


> We want come down there BAD but been to busy with my daughter going in to the ARMY that was done today she shipped out for boot camp. so maybe we can start planning a trip now!!!!


Give me a shout when you head down. If I don't have a full boat maybe we can go whack a day or 2.. 
The blue marlin bite is kicking off pretty nice now. Sails have slowed down a bit.


----------



## broadonrod

NationalGunTrader said:


> If my new (to me) boat passes survey in a couple weeks I will have her down in Los Suenos around mid-June. How do you feel about a trip or two to show me around via buddy boating? You are also very welcome to join us anytime!
> 
> I plan on starting to post pics of all the fishing adventures shortly after arriving in CR. Stay tuned!
> 
> Cheers and PURA VIDA!


If you make it down and get a slip give me a shout. The slip could be a challenge as mentioned above. the marina is pretty full you may want to contact them before just planning to go. We will be happy to help any way we can once you get there. 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

justhookit said:


> Are you down there now? I'm heading down in the morning for the week. I'm about 5 slips down from you towards the office. PortAfino


Our Booby Trap ll just came out of the yard in Quepos today. She just got a full makeover. Back in Los Suenos safe and sound. I may be back that way and stop in there next week for a night. We plan on doing some running around offshore for a few days and nights. If so I'll try and look ya up while we are there.. 
I'm looking forward to making a few of these long runs this month. Hope to see yall around. 
Brett

Here is the Booby Trap ll headed home after her refit today.


----------



## broadonrod

One more.
Can't say enough about Capt.Matt Reed and the job he is doing taking care of both boats. They are in the best shape ever. He is the best we have had on our team period. Very proud of that young man.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

a beauty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuzn dave

Now that is a good looking boat.
Great lines and power.


----------



## Bret

Hey Brett, Thanks again for the hospitality!! It was great running into you guys. We all had an awesome time! Matt does take awesome care of your rigs down there....
Los Suenos is truly a cool spot!


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> a beauty
> Thanks Mikey as always we sure hope to see you down there soon the blue Marlin bite is taking off strong and we are getting excited about the FAD fishing!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





cuzn dave said:


> Now that is a good looking boat.
> Great lines and power.


 Thank you sir. She has been a good boat the past couple of seasons now. Matt has her all spiffed up. Thanks again! 


Bret said:


> Hey Brett, Thanks again for the hospitality!! It was great running into you guys. We all had an awesome time! Matt does take awesome care of your rigs down there....
> Los Suenos is truly a cool spot!


Once again great meeting you fellas! 
John headed down today they will be fishing the next couple of days them selves I plan on going in the next couple days. 
Hope to see you down there again soon my friend! 
Brett


----------



## Bret

I hope John achieves his goal!!!


----------



## dlbpjb

broadonrod said:


> One more.
> Can't say enough about Capt.Matt Reed and the job he is doing taking care of both boats. They are in the best shape ever. He is the best we have had on our team period. Very proud of that young man.


I do love this set up!


----------



## broadonrod

Bret said:


> I hope John achieves his goal!!!


We are going to work on it! ðŸ˜‰



dlbpjb said:


> I do love this set up!


Thanks my brother! Hope your doing well. Let me know if you plan on heading to CR. If I'm there we will have an angler spot waiting on ya.

Short report from today is I got no report just this picture from Matt lol. Looks like they had fun today.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Good luck at the fads!!! I can only dream of spending 3-4 days out there catching blues!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> Good luck at the fads!!! I can only dream of spending 3-4 days out there catching blues!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Mikey as always. I'll give you a shout next trip and see if we can't get you down there with us on the Booby Trap! Thanks for the replies my brother!

i just got back... it was a blast. The fishing in CR can be unreal. Miles is going through the footage making a video now. I'll post it up here on this thread soon as it's done. We just gave him lots of Blue Marlin footage. I'm looking forward to seeing what he puts together myself . Thanks everyone for all the kind replies. Here is just one exciting short clip. Great times with great friends again this week. 
Brett Holden


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Awesome!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finz

Awesome!!


----------



## saltaholic

When are we gonna see the tropical swords hitting the deck? Have y'all tried catching one yet?

Looks like a great decision moving the boat!!


----------



## CAT TALES

Looks like a blast! Good job y'all! I bet this video is gonna be awesome!


----------



## rudytail10

Awesome footage. Looks like a blast can't wait to see the full video. Keep the updates coming. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

finz said:


> Awesome!!


Thanks my brother! Let us know if your ever headed to CR!



Mikeyhunts said:


> Awesome!!!!!
> Thanks again Mikey!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





saltaholic said:


> When are we gonna see the tropical swords hitting the deck? Have y'all tried catching one yet?
> 
> Looks like a great decision moving the boat!!


We haven't put in much time at all yet on the swords. It's been very hard leaving the sailfish and marlin alone. We have tried a few drops and had 2 swords on but really haven't give it a full effort "yet" . The marlin season is just kicking off. We will prob put in more time on the swords soon with the multiple day trips now. Some of the FADS we will be fishing are in good looking swordfish spots. We are really looking forward to trying those areas. The 2 we did hook were right out of the marina not far offshore at all but the best looking areas on the Map at least look to be on the Marlin fishing grounds. Can't wait to get on those spots! Hope to have good reports on that soon. 
Thanks for the reply and kind words!


----------



## broadonrod

CAT TALES said:


> Looks like a blast! Good job y'all! I bet this video is gonna be awesome!


Thanks Joey! Miles worked in it quite a bit today.. I'm thinking he will finish the new video tomorrow. Look forward to seeing ya in CR! A little bird told me somebody was getting their kiddos passports last week . 
Let me know when your ready to go my brother!



rudytail10 said:


> Awesome footage. Looks like a blast can't wait to see the full video. Keep the updates coming.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks Clayton! I sure hope you make a trip down to see us this year! It's an amazing place! Let me know when!

Here is another short clip from this past trip. We are going to start getting more videos put together. We started filming more the past 2 trips. Hope to have the new video up tomorrow.

Thanks everyone for the kind words and replies! 
Brett Holden
Capt. AHAB


----------



## broadonrod

Ooops forgot the video. Here is another short clip. Hope to have the full video up tomorrow. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

*Blue marlin fishing Costa Rica - Booby Trap Fishing Team*

Here is a video Miles just put together.
It's about 15 minutes long I think. 
Hope yall like it. He is s putting a few more videos together now. I'll post them here as he gets them done. 
Thanks Capt. Brett Holden


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Dadgumit that's an awesome video!!!! That's what dreams are made of right there!!! 
Congtats to the Boobytrap fishing team!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgale

Very nice!! Looks like a heck of a trip!


----------



## JKD

Always look forwar to new videos, living the dream!


----------



## bays90

broadonrod said:


> Look forward to seeing you out there! Give us a shout.. Glad you made it!
> Brett


Hey Brett, good to see you out there, didn't get this message till I got home I would have been more social on the radio. My boat was the Black Express Raven that was fishing next to you guys last week. I will touch base when we get back down next time I see you out. I am going to be down June 1st or so, I may do a ride along with the boat next door whose headed back to Rockport have them drop me off in Panama City, if not I will out at the Buoys let me now if you guys will be out.

Chris Bays


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> Dadgumit that's an awesome video!!!! That's what dreams are made of right there!!!
> Congtats to the Boobytrap fishing team!
> Thanks Mikey!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





jgale said:


> Very nice!! Looks like a heck of a trip!


It has been a blast. Hope to see your down there this summer!



JKD said:


> Always look forwar to new videos, living the dream!


Thanks! We really enjoy sharing the videos.

Thanks for the replies fellas! 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

bays90 said:


> Hey Brett, good to see you out there, didn't get this message till I got home I would have been more social on the radio. My boat was the Black Express Raven that was fishing next to you guys last week. I will touch base when we get back down next time I see you out. I am going to be down June 1st or so, I may do a ride along with the boat next door whose headed back to Rockport have them drop me off in Panama City, if not I will out at the Buoys let me now if you guys will be out.
> 
> Chris Bays


You bet. If your ever down around Los Suenos let me know. 
I have some pics of your boat out there if you want me to post them.

Here is one of the Scandalous hooked up.


----------



## broadonrod

Another


----------



## broadonrod

Woody making bait.

Also here is the video loaded in higher quality on our Booby Trap Facebook Page. 
Miles reposted it.

Thanks again for the replies! 
http://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=872239282898470&id=309154672540270


----------



## Bret

Right on! Matt and Woody are on it!!!


----------



## bays90

broadonrod said:


> You bet. If your ever down around Los Suenos let me know.
> I have some pics of your boat out there if you want me to post them.
> 
> Here is one of the Scandalous hooked up.


 yeah that would be great to see some good pictures someone took of on a really nice camera you bet I will touch base when I head down next. I am planning a trip down leaving Houston on the 31st and heading out to the FAD's for 3 or 4 days on the 1st or so let me know if you guys are headed out.

Chris


----------



## CAT TALES

Great job on the video! Congrats on yalls trip!


----------



## broadonrod

bays90 said:


> yeah that would be great to see some good pictures someone took of on a really nice camera you bet I will touch base when I head down next. I am planning a trip down leaving Houston on the 31st and heading out to the FAD's for 3 or 4 days on the 1st or so let me know if you guys are headed out.
> 
> Chris


Sounds great. I will prob be there. Next time we are out there together I'll try and get a good pic of yall on a fish. PM me your number and I'll get you our Sat Phone number for the boat as well.
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

CAT TALES said:


> Great job on the video! Congrats on yalls trip!


Thanks my brother! Let me know when your ready to go! Maybe we can get you and Mikey out there with us on the next FAD trip but he doesn't get to hold the video camera ðŸ˜œ


----------



## broadonrod

Bret said:


> Right on! Matt and Woody are on it!!!


Let me know when you fellas plan on coming back. It was a blast meeting yall down there last month! 
Always welcome on the Booby Trap my brother and yes... Matt and Woody are a pair of fishing machines! Non-stop... 
Brett


----------



## BB1656

Making bait out there at the FADS is amazing! I KNOW for a fact I am gonna catch something when we go over it!


----------



## broadonrod

BB1656 said:


> Making bait out there at the FADS is amazing! I KNOW for a fact I am gonna catch something when we go over it!


That's for sure! I have never seen anything like it. Pretty amazing. 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Hope to have a sail fishing video done and ready to post Monday. Miles was working on it today and said it should be done by then. He said it was already 15 minutes long and was only 3/4 of te way through. Hope to have it up by lunch time this Monday. 
Thanks for the replies fellas! 
Brett


----------



## Mikeyhunts

broadonrod said:


> Thanks my brother! Let me know when your ready to go! Maybe we can get you and Mikey out there with us on the next FAD trip but he doesn't get to hold the video camera


Really Ahab???


----------



## Mikeyhunts

The abuse never stops! But I deserve it. I'm the only one I know who messed up and got crappy footage of a big bluefin bring caught in the gom!! But I did get some footage when that happened a few years ago!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> The abuse never stops! But I deserve it. I'm the only one I know who messed up and got crappy footage of a big bluefin bring caught in the gom!! But I did get some footage when that happened a few years ago!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We forgive you Mikey... But still not going to give you the video camera when you come fishing with us in CR ðŸ˜œ
Start working out those cranking arms. Hope to see ya soon.


----------



## jgale

broadonrod said:


> We forgive you Mikey... But still not going to give you the video camera when you come fishing with us in CR
> 
> Start working out those cranking arms. Hope to see ya soon.


Having seen the video, (or lack thereof) I agree with your assessment!


----------



## broadonrod

*Costa Rica Sailfish Video- Booby Trap Fishing Team*

Been super busy but finally got one of the the sail fishing videos done. 
Here is a video Miles made for us from a trip I took my wife Monica and my little man Brett sailfishing on the Booby Trap in Costa Rica this season. 
Lots of sailfish action prob over a hundred jumping sails I guess in the video. Little man caught 24 of them making me one proud dad! Watch in HD sorry it's pretty long but hard to squeeze in all the action in so he just put it all on one video. Hope yall like the video. We have several more coming soon.
Thanks Capt. Brett Holden

Great job on the filming too Matt! You and Woody are the best crew by far I've ever had man! Get Tight Sucka!


----------



## Marline pooki oki aunu

wow way to go little man !!!! that great to see you getting to spend some time on the boat. 1839 seems to be the place to be that day!!! great going 

wow Brett looks like everyone is having a time down there!!! keep up the good work !! :bounce::walkingsm:bounce::walkingsm


----------



## JKD

He's gonna be showing his ol' man up soon! Good stuff man!!


----------



## broadonrod

Marline pooki oki aunu said:


> wow way to go little man !!!! that great to see you getting to spend some time on the boat. 1839 seems to be the place to be that day!!! great going
> 
> wow Brett looks like everyone is having a time down there!!! keep up the good work !! :bounce::walkingsm:bounce::walkingsm


Let me know when you want to head this way. Always a spot open for you my brother!



JKD said:


> He's gonna be showing his ol' man up soon! Good stuff man!!


Thanks! He loves to fish. It's a blast watching him grow up. It's happening to fast.


----------



## timberhunter

quality stuff with the little man!!


----------



## erain12

Great video Brett, lil man is putting a whopping on those sails!!!!! Hopefully I'll make it down there one day and be very lucky to catch enough to make a video with a 1/16th of the fish y'all have on tape......... and I would still be all smiles!!!!!!!! 
Great job keeping lil man out on the water, kudos to you sir!

-Eric


----------



## jgale

Great job lil man!! I bet that boy was all smiles ear to ear.


----------



## broadonrod

timberhunter said:


> quality stuff with the little man!!


Thanks!



erain12 said:


> Great video Brett, lil man is putting a whopping on those sails!!!!! Hopefully I'll make it down there one day and be very lucky to catch enough to make a video with a 1/16th of the fish y'all have on tape......... and I would still be all smiles!!!!!!!!
> Great job keeping lil man out on the water, kudos to you sir!
> 
> -Eric


Thanks! 
Let me know when your coming.



jgale said:


> Great job lil man!! I bet that boy was all smiles ear to ear.


He was pumped Jason. He loves to fish. Hope to see you and your family in CR this summer! 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Live from Booby Trap ll in CR. The roosters are biting.


----------



## broadonrod

Another live from the boat pic rooster release #3 today.


----------



## broadonrod

Rooster number 4. Live


----------



## matawest

Heading down to quepos / manuel antonio for a week tuesday, wondering if you have any advice for surf casting for roosters! Bringing a popping outfit (BH magic eye 8 ft).

Going out with Quepos Fishing Adventures for a day as well, really looking forward to it.


----------



## broadonrod

matawest said:


> Heading down to quepos / manuel antonio for a week tuesday, wondering if you have any advice for surf casting for roosters! Bringing a popping outfit (BH magic eye 8 ft).
> 
> Going out with Quepos Fishing Adventures for a day as well, really looking forward to it.


You may want to pick up a couple of silver and blue rattletraps I have done good on roosters wading the surf with them.

Here is rooster fish number five for the day live from the Booby Trap ll. 
These are all live bait fish.


----------



## matawest

Thanks will do.


----------



## broadonrod

Costa Rica Deep Dropping. Found a new grouper spot on the way in from Marlin fishing. Filled the freezer for a fish fry at the condo!

New blue marlin fishing video in the works. I'll get it posted as soon as it's finished.
Ill post some marlin pics later today also. 
Capt. Brett Holden
Booby Trap Fishing Team






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bays90

How was the bite out there at the marlin grounds?


----------



## broadonrod

bays90 said:


> How was the bite out there at the marlin grounds?


It was good over all not on fire but pretty steady.. We hit a couple of different FADS and found a pretty good bite at the second one. We enjoyed it for sure. Mr.Duffy Johns dad was our main angler he ended up catching about 10 of the blues stand up... Not bad for a 69 year old and his first blue marlin trip he did an amazing job on the reel... We totaled out 15 for 20 on blues before heading in to put a spanking on the bottom fish. Another fun adventure.. Let me know when you head back to CR my brother.

Here are a few pictures I took this trip. Miles is working on a video now.


----------



## broadonrod

Here are a few pictures I took this trip. 
Capt. Brett Holden


----------



## fishinguy

That's awesome. Good job on the catching looks like the move was a great decision given what we have for weather over here.


----------



## taylork555

Great pictures - showing the world that Texans know their stuff! 

Can't wait to see the first giant blue, black, or sword you guys catch.


----------



## bays90

Awesome pictures, I am going crazy not getting back down there I will look for you guys in August.


----------



## broadonrod

fishinguy said:


> That's awesome. Good job on the catching looks like the move was a great decision given what we have for weather over here.


It's been fun for sure. Pretty incredible fishing.



taylork555 said:


> Great pictures - showing the world that Texans know their stuff!
> 
> Can't wait to see the first giant blue, black, or sword you guys catch.


Thanks! There are lots of Texas boats over there I was fishing next to 2 others this week at one FAD and another Texas boat last week at another FAD. Great guys, great fisherman and very helpful over there. It has been a lot of fun learning the new area and trying to get dialed in. Thanks again! 
Brett



bays90 said:


> Awesome pictures, I am going crazy not getting back down there I will look for you guys in August.


We will be there. I'm pretty much there until deer season in Oct.-Nov.and we plan on doing a few trips during season this year. Let me know my brother. It's starting to get right.


----------



## mako

Glad yall found some fish. I see you were able to get a pic of me on the spinning rod. We had a good time messing around with the light tackle. The fishing got real hot a this weekend!


----------



## broadonrod

mako said:


> Glad yall found some fish. I see you were able to get a pic of me on the spinning rod. We had a good time messing around with the light tackle. The fishing got real hot a this weekend!


Ya we should have stayed and left the grouper aloneðŸ˜¬..
Matt told me yall found a good bite at the next FAD. I have a few more pictures of you on the light tackle. Your fish just wouldn't cooperate with my camera the time it jumped on the leader a big swell got in the way :/.. It was fun fishing with yall out there this week. We have some good video of you I think also. See ya out there again soon bro. 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

This Pic came out blurry so I messed with it.. Ill think I have a couple of good ones of you at the office on my other SD card.


----------



## BB1656

Hey, that's my boy Drake on the "On Location"! I fish with them down there. My wife is related to the owner. Unfortunately I wont be able to go to the FADs this year due to the stupid zika virus and my wife being pregnant and paranoid!


----------



## mako

broadonrod said:


> Ya we should have stayed and left the grouper aloneí ½í¸¬..
> Matt told me yall found a good bite at the next FAD. I have a few more pictures of you on the light tackle. Your fish just wouldn't cooperate with my camera the time it jumped on the leader a big swell got in the way :/.. It was fun fishing with yall out there this week. We have some good video of you I think also. See ya out there again soon bro.
> Brett


I bumped into Matt at the airport, he was very nice. It was strange, a lot of our fish caught off the pitch were staying down and not jumping much. It seems to come in waves...it seems like you get 1 hot day out of 3 or 4, a couple decent days, and then one that typically is slow. I'm sure you guys will have some really good days. I'm heading back in 3 weeks, hopefully all the new gear will be holding by then.


----------



## bays90

BB1656 said:


> Hey, that's my boy Drake on the "On Location"! I fish with them down there. My wife is related to the owner. Unfortunately I wont be able to go to the FADs this year due to the stupid zika virus and my wife being pregnant and paranoid!


I think the threat of the Zika Virus is greatly over exaggerated by the media, I have been to Costa Rica 8 times since December and my wife has been pregnant the whole time, and our baby's head measures normal. IN fact I have hardly even been bitten by a mosquito, I have a greater concern of Dengue Fever here in Hawaii, than I am concerned about Zika in CR


----------



## BB1656

Trust me bays90.... I have went over this more times than I care to even admit with my wife and my mother. They don't realize there are 0 mosquitos 100 miles offshore. My wife say "you can go" but she has that look in her eyes like she wants to carve my liver. I think I would have been OK but there was an article that came out in May and the cases had more than doubled in a few weeks in Jaco. I got to go a few times last year and I told her if I cant go to CR then im going to be in Venice more than normal for the summer months.


----------



## broadonrod

bays90 said:


> I think the threat of the Zika Virus is greatly over exaggerated by the media, I have been to Costa Rica 8 times since December and my wife has been pregnant the whole time, and our baby's head measures normal. IN fact I have hardly even been bitten by a mosquito, I have a greater concern of Dengue Fever here in Hawaii, than I am concerned about Zika in CR


Yes Sr. The media has a few folks paranoid. My wife was worried also but I have heard anything about it while I have been in CR.. I haven't had any mosquito bites either.


----------



## broadonrod

mako said:


> I bumped into Matt at the airport, he was very nice. It was strange, a lot of our fish caught off the pitch were staying down and not jumping much. It seems to come in waves...it seems like you get 1 hot day out of 3 or 4, a couple decent days, and then one that typically is slow. I'm sure you guys will have some really good days. I'm heading back in 3 weeks, hopefully all the new gear will be holding by then.


I'm ready to get back down there now. I may head back out this week. Here are a couple of more pics I just got from Miles. Hope to see ya back out there soon.


----------



## ROBOWADER

bad arse!


----------



## broadonrod

BB1656 said:


> Trust me bays90.... I have went over this more times than I care to even admit with my wife and my mother. They don't realize there are 0 mosquitos 100 miles offshore. My wife say "you can go" but she has that look in her eyes like she wants to carve my liver. I think I would have been OK but there was an article that came out in May and the cases had more than doubled in a few weeks in Jaco. I got to go a few times last year and I told her if I cant go to CR then im going to be in Venice more than normal for the summer months.


I would use up that "YOU CAN GO" part of your last post... Just saying...


----------



## BB1656

That's cruel and unusual punishment Capt! :rotfl: Saltwater in the wound!


----------



## bvoss_12

*FAD's*

I'm leaving Friday and will be fishing for the next two weeks...Going to try the FAD's at least a couple days and will report back...

Let's connect and fish if you decide to head down.

I'm in the 'Just B'

Cheers!

BV


----------



## FISH TAILS

Nice pictures as always glad y'all are on fish in the new home!! Can't wait to get down there to see the new operation!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

bvoss_12 said:


> I'm leaving Friday and will be fishing for the next two weeks...Going to try the FAD's at least a couple days and will report back...
> 
> Let's connect and fish if you decide to head down.
> 
> I'm in the 'Just B'
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> BV


Good luck on your trip. I'll be out there give us a shout.


----------



## broadonrod

FISH TAILS said:


> Nice pictures as always glad y'all are on fish in the new home!! Can't wait to get down there to see the new operation!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get a plane ticket! Come on.. Your always welcome my brother. 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Headed to the Fads again tomorrow. We are taking two great fellas we met here on 2cool as our guest anglers. Great guys it should be a lot of fun. We hope to show them a lot of blues. 
Miles is working on this weeks marlin video now. He will post it up as soon as it's finished. Here are a couple of short unedited clips from the video he is finishing up from this past week in Costa Rica. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

One more clip. Hope to have a good report for our 2cool friends in a few days when we get in.
Capt. Brett Holden
Booby Trap Fishing Team





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamJefe

How are those Talica's 50's working out down there? Would think they are perfect for that stand up action. Looks awesome! Catch em up


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin

Brett, It was nice meeting and talking with you at the airport on the way back to Houston last Saturday. If I ever make it back down to Costa Rica, Ill hit you up! Looking forward to seeing more pics and videos!


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Heck of a thread brother !! looks like yall are having a blast and doing it up down there. best part of the thread is seeing little man in the mix of things and having a ball. congrats on yalls success down there.


----------



## broadonrod

LeftShark said:


> How are those Talica's 50's working out down there? Would think they are perfect for that stand up action. Looks awesome! Catch em up


So far so good. I really like the Talica's we have been using the 50's on swordfish for a few years now. I figured if they held up on swordfish they would be great for the Marlin fishing here in CR. No issues at all so far. We have been using the 25's and 50's... Very smooth.


----------



## broadonrod

SaltH2oAssassin said:


> Brett, It was nice meeting and talking with you at the airport on the way back to Houston last Saturday. If I ever make it back down to Costa Rica, Ill hit you up! Looking forward to seeing more pics and videos!


It was great meeting you my brother. Let me know when ever you head back this way to CR. We usually have room for an extra angler and you are more than welcome to catch a rde with us if I'm here. 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

southtexastrophyhunter said:


> Heck of a thread brother !! looks like yall are having a blast and doing it up down there. best part of the thread is seeing little man in the mix of things and having a ball. congrats on yalls success down there.


Thanks my brother! We just got in from the FADs this eve. This place is amazing. We had a couple of guys we met here on 2cool with us this trip. What a blast. The Marlin were chopping.. We are headed out grouper fishing in the morning. Taking 3 youngsters with us including my little man. Going to hit the grouper and rooster fish a couple of days with the family before we head back out deep. 
Thanks!!! I'll get some pics from this trip and last weeks marlin video up soon. 
We got some insane footage this week also but Miles is still finishing up last trips video. 
Thanks again! Brett

Joey and Mikey... Friends we met here on 2cool. Great fellas and good fisherman!


----------



## broadonrod

Hauling the boat out for a little maintenance today. This is one of the biggest iguanas I had seen here in CR. He just walked up for a picture and has no fear.


----------



## broadonrod

Costa Rica Iguana.


----------



## Where'dMyBaitGo

Those Iguanas are good eating. He should watch out, he looks about the right size for a smoker...


----------



## broadonrod

Live from the point. Had to get out for a while.


----------



## broadonrod

Got me one..


----------



## broadonrod

Woody making more bait.


----------



## Charlietunakiller

broadonrod said:


> Got me one..


That will be great for dinner..


----------



## broadonrod

Charlietunakiller said:


> That will be great for dinner..


Just put him in a zip lock...
Woody nailed him a rooster.


----------



## broadonrod

Live. Cubera Snapper.,


----------



## broadonrod

Little Man taking his fish to the security guard .


----------



## broadonrod

*Costa Rica Blue Marlin- Booby Trap Fishing Team*

Mikey's first Blue Marlin from earlier this week.... Internet is super slow here Ill post more Pictures as I get a chance. 
Capt. Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod

*Costa Rica Deep Dropping for Grouper*

Joey with his little man and a nice Costa Rica Grouper.


----------



## broadonrod

*Blue Marlin Los Suenos Costa Rica*

One of Joey's Marlin from this week.


----------



## Bret

Awesome pics Brett!!


----------



## broadonrod

*Costa Rica Blue Marlin and grouper.*



Bret said:


> Awesome pics Brett!![/QUOTE
> Thanks for the reply my brother. If you don't have any plans this coming week let me know. We may have room for an extra angler on a 4-5 day FAD trip around the middle of this week.Thanks again for the reply bro...
> Brett
> 
> Here is a picture of a nice blue marlin my friends on the Hot Rod were chasing down next to us a few days ago.


----------



## broadonrod

Joey and Mandy's other son Jackson with a couple of nice CR grouper from this week. More great folks we have met here on 2cool! The kiddoes whacked them some grouper on this trip!


----------



## SailFishCostaRica

broadonrod said:


> Bret said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome pics Brett!![/QUOTE
> Thanks for the reply my brother. If you don't have any plans this coming week let me know. We may have room for an extra angler on a 4-5 day FAD trip around the middle of this week.Thanks again for the reply bro...
> Brett
> 
> Here is a picture of a nice blue marlin my friends on the Hot Rod were chasing down next to us a few days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, great shot!
Click to expand...


----------



## broadonrod

SailFishCostaRica said:


> broadonrod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, great shot!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks John. Also I just got off the phone with one of our Roofing customers that is in Quepos now. He saw the Booby Trap in the boat yard getting some maintenance done and called me.
> I just gave him your contact info to go rooster fishing. He should be getting with you today to book a trip for him and another guy to fish this week.
> 
> Here is Mandy with her first rooster fish! The Rooster bite has been on here.
Click to expand...


----------



## broadonrod

SailFishCostaRica said:


> broadonrod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, great shot/quote]
> Also PMed you back about the tubes. We are headed back to LS in the morning. Thanks John again for the help.. Brett
> 
> Few more pics from this week.
Click to expand...


----------



## broadonrod

*Los Suenos Costa Rica*



broadonrod said:


> SailFishCostaRica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> broadonrod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, great shot/quote]
> Also PMed you back about the tubes. We are headed back to LS in the morning. Thanks John again for the help.. Brett
> 
> Computer going crazy here. hope this one post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## CAT TALES

Well....all I can say is that it was an incredible trip! I learned so much....and I can't wait to put it to use here! The Booby Trap crew seems to be in love with Costa Rica. Matt and Woody work together like a perfect team. Thanks to Brett, Monica, and Lil' Brett for yalls hospitality!! Y'all are awesome!! Keep it up!!


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

broadonrod said:


> Live. Cubera Snapper.,


great pics my brother. that rooster fish is on my bucket list.


----------



## rayward

Hey Bret,

After several Sundowner martinis at GYB, we are all curious about what might be the out come doing some deep dropping in CR.

Best,

Ray


----------



## broadonrod

CAT TALES said:


> Well....all I can say is that it was an incredible trip! I learned so much....and I can't wait to put it to use here! The Booby Trap crew seems to be in love with Costa Rica. Matt and Woody work together like a perfect team. Thanks to Brett, Monica, and Lil' Brett for yalls hospitality!! Y'all are awesome!! Keep it up!!


 It was blast fishing with you and your family last week! You and your family are welcome any time my brother. We just got in from the FADS again. Fueling up to make another run now. If you want to go give me a shout we have room for an extra angler .. Probably leaving Thursday morning. Just saw our anglers off to the airport with Roberto from this trip.
Miles should have another marlin fishing the FADS video done Ill get it posted soon. Ill also get a few pictures up from this past trip. 
Thanks for the kind words Joey... Let me know if you want to go Thursday. 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

*Costa Rica Blue Marlin Fishing*



southtexastrophyhunter said:


> great pics my brother. that rooster fish is on my bucket list.


Thanks! Let me know when your ready to come to CR and crush some blue marlin my brother!

Check out Woody's trophy marks from last trip. A swivel to the arm, leader burn to the hand threw the glove but Woody never looses his smile. The swivel hit him and it sounded like a 22 went off. 
That video clip on the wire should be in the next video.. I hope Miles uses that footage. 
Matt and Travis both got nailed HARD this past trip with flying swivels.. I just run when the grab the wire now..
Woody said the ladies love his Blue Marlin Battle wounds.:dance:
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

*Blue Marlin Booby Trap Fishing Team Photos*

Few Blue Marlin pictures. Ill post more later.


----------



## cuzn dave

Those pics are gorgeous , Brett.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

I think I can post now!!! Thank goodness. I've been locked out for a month.
Brett I can't say thank you enough. I had been to Costa Rica before, to Kona, and Panama chasing blues with no luck. I go with you and your team and catch 8, with the boat catching 14. Sir you made one man's dream come true. Matt and Woody are world class team members. I am forever grateful and will ALWAYS remember this bucket list trip. What a freaking blast! We had so much fun even when the bite was slow for an hour. Of course, when the video comes out, people will see it's at my expense!! Hope you guys have a great trip! Forever grateful!
Mike


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaredchasteen

Bret told me you guys crushed the Blues, keep it up man.


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> I think I can post now!!! Thank goodness. I've been locked out for a month.
> Brett I can't say thank you enough. I had been to Costa Rica before, to Kona, and Panama chasing blues with no luck. I go with you and your team and catch 8, with the boat catching 14. Sir you made one man's dream come true. Matt and Woody are world class team members. I am forever grateful and will ALWAYS remember this bucket list trip. What a freaking blast! We had so much fun even when the bite was slow for an hour. Of course, when the video comes out, people will see it's at my expense!! Hope you guys have a great trip! Forever grateful!
> Mike
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mikey it was a blast! We really enjoyed having you! Man I can't wait see what Miles does with all the footage you took on that trip! Your GoPro set up was really cool. Hope you make it down here again this season!

Been working with my little man on running the boat. Here is a picture of him practicing spinning the boat with the gears. Matt and I almost have him doing good enough to hold us grouper fishing.  Also check out this weird fish he caught..:ac550: Toadfish I think :question:


----------



## Mikeyhunts

He looks reeeaaal serious at the helm! He needs to lighten up a bit!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

cuzn dave said:


> Those pics are gorgeous , Brett.


Thanks! I haven't taken near as many as a hoped for so far. Its hard getting the shots from the helm. Thanks for the kind words!
Here's a couple more. I am loading a new card now that has a few more Ill post up later. These didn't come out that clear, just to far away.
Thanks Brett


----------



## jgale

Great pics as usual! Looks like y'all are having a blast and enjoying Costa Rica to it's fullest! Little man has to be loving life down there!


----------



## broadonrod

jaredchasteen said:


> Bret told me you guys crushed the Blues, keep it up man.


We caught a few... We went the wrong way the first day :headknock it was a pretty slow start. Headed back in closer and found a pile of fish for sure.. We had a great time Bret's a cool fella and a lot fun to fish with. Let me know when you have time to get down here and we will go whack them..
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> He looks reeeaaal serious at the helm! He needs to lighten up a bit!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya Mikey.. He gets the helm and he is on point LOL..


----------



## broadonrod

jgale said:


> Great pics as usual! Looks like y'all are having a blast and enjoying Costa Rica to it's fullest! Little man has to be loving life down there!


Let me know when your ready to come down Jason . We are planning to be running hard the next 2 months. Lets go....


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Go immediately Jason! Don't pass go or collect $200. Get on a plane now!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> Go immediately Jason! Don't pass go or collect $200. Get on a plane now!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Come on back Mikey! We have room this trip. 
My buddy Will Drost just sent me this pic his mate on the Sea Fly took. Let me know if you can make it short notice .. Get a ticket and come on.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

I so wish...... A busy couple of weeks ahead. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsparker67

Heard you guys tore'm up last week! My buddy Bret didn't waste time getting down there on that invite! Glad he had a good trip. Can't beat the fishery in CR.


----------



## broadonrod

rsparker67 said:


> Heard you guys tore'm up last week! My buddy Bret didn't waste time getting down there on that invite! Glad he had a good trip. Can't beat the fishery in CR.


It was fun. We had a good bite the last day. Bret is a great guy and an animal on the rod! He can reel! Ask him about his double header LOL and his thresher shark! ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Bret

Oh man... where do I begin? Pretty insane trip to say the least! I thought that thresher was gonna take Matt out.. The first two days we were 3 for 3 on blues .Pretty slow. We moved to a new spot and it was on. I think we had 5 doubles on and got 3. Final tally was 19 for 26 on blue marlin. The skipbait bite is the coolest thing Ive ever witnessed..... except for the pitch bait bite right on the transom! 
Brett, thanks again! Y'all have got it goin on down there!!!


----------



## rsparker67

broadonrod said:


> It was fun. We had a good bite the last day. Bret is a great guy and an animal on the rod! He can reel! Ask him about his double header LOL and his thresher shark! ðŸ˜‚


Bret is definitely an animal on the rod! I've seen him reel in a giant Bluefin Tuna in 5 minutes! ðŸ˜³!tuna!


----------



## broadonrod

Bret said:


> Oh man... where do I begin? Pretty insane trip to say the least! I thought that thresher was gonna take Matt out.. The first two days we were 3 for 3 on blues .Pretty slow. We moved to a new spot and it was on. I think we had 5 doubles on and got 3. Final tally was 19 for 26 on blue marlin. The skipbait bite is the coolest thing Ive ever witnessed..... except for the pitch bait bite right on the transom!
> Brett, thanks again! Y'all have got it goin on down there!!!


It was a blast my brother! Really enjoyed fishing with you. We are loading the boat now for another run. Weather looks great and I just got a report the bite has held steady. Our anglers fly in tomorrow. Can't wait to get back out there.

I should have another FAD fishing video from 2 trips back ready to post up in a few. Miles text and said its loading. Its about 17 minutes long. Looking forward to seeing what he has put together with the footage from that trip. 
Hope to see ya back soon Bret! 
Get Tight Sucka! 
Brett


----------



## FISH TAILS

The pictures look good and the report sounds like the fishing is good right now!! Looking forward to hearing the results!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Can't wait to see the video! I think that's Joey and me on that video! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

FISH TAILS said:


> The pictures look good and the report sounds like the fishing is good right now!! Looking forward to hearing the results!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Josh if you can get away get a ticket for tomorrow morning. We can squeeze in one more angler. Return flight Wednesday. Head out tomorrow and come in Tuesday. 
Thanks for the reply!
Brett


Mikeyhunts said:


> Can't wait to see the video! I think that's Joey and me on that video!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mikey, you and Joey's trip video will be next. The one Miles just finished is John and his dads trip. I should have it up in a minute.


----------



## broadonrod

*Blue Marlin FAD fishing out of Los Suenos Booby Trap FishingTeam*

Here is our latest video. 
17 minutes of FAD fishing blue marlin action. Hope yall like it! Miles
did a great job I think! 
Capt. Brett Holden


----------



## Charlietunakiller

Badass video! :cheers:
Looks like a blast.


----------



## FishingAggie

Great video, Brett! Looks like a helluva trip!!


----------



## FISH TAILS

That video is sick!! Bro I wish I could take off but I got about 2 1/2 more weeks before I can get away from work!! If your still there the beginning of August I am game!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bays90

loos like a good trip, I will be down early August I will touch base about the bite when we get a little closer can't wait to get back 

Chris


----------



## broadonrod

rsparker67 said:


> Bret is definitely an animal on the rod! I've seen him reel in a giant Bluefin Tuna in 5 minutes! ðŸ˜³!tuna!


Maybe he can drag you down here with him next time he comes. 
Never enough anglers!!! 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Charlietunakiller said:


> Badass video! :cheers:
> Looks like a blast.


Thanks! The bite has been getting better and better. You just have to find the right FAD. We went to one we have been doing very well on the past month and it turned off on us. We made a 75 mile move that night and found the fish on another FAD. It's an amazing place for sure. 
Let me know if you ever plan on heading this way if we have room we will take you with us ..

Brett


----------



## Bret

broadonrod said:


> Maybe he can drag you down here with him next time he comes.
> Never enough anglers!!!
> Brett


Dont think there would be much dragging involved!! :ac550: Yall go put up some insane numbers!!!


----------



## rsparker67

broadonrod said:


> Maybe he can drag you down here with him next time he comes.
> Never enough anglers!!!
> Brett





Bret said:


> Dont think there would be much dragging involved!! :ac550: Yall go put up some insane numbers!!!


Wouldn't have to ask me twice!


----------



## timberhunter

broadonrod said:


> Here is our latest video.
> 17 minutes of FAD fishing blue marlin action. Hope yall like it! Miles
> did a great job I think!
> Capt. Brett Holden


what a trip, jealous as all get out boys, y'all keep having a blast!!!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

That video is stupid awesome!!! 
!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taylork555

Mikeyhunts said:


> That video is stupid awesome!!!
> !!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


x2

that video is going to help me finish the work week strong :cheers:


----------



## broadonrod

Bret said:


> Dont think there would be much dragging involved!! :ac550: Yall go put up some insane numbers!!!


We will plan on another trip soon bro! Stay on call ..
Once again it was a blast!


----------



## broadonrod

rsparker67 said:


> Wouldn't have to ask me twice!


Just keep an open line. May get you and Bret down here together.


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> That video is stupid awesome!!!
> !!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Mikey! 
Miles is working on your trip video now. Should be even better with all the "bite" footage you got!



taylork555 said:


> x2
> 
> that video is going to help me finish the work week strong :cheers:


Thanks! I just watched it again with a couple of the folks here in Los Suenos. 
Miles works hard on the video and I can't thank him enough for taking the time. 
Thanks for the reply! 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

bays90 said:


> loos like a good trip, I will be down early August I will touch base about the bite when we get a little closer can't wait to get back
> 
> Chris


I'll be here. Give me a shout when you get back Chris.


----------



## broadonrod

timberhunter said:


> what a trip, jealous as all get out boys, y'all keep having a blast!!!


Headed back out this eve or first thing in the morning. If you ever come this way let us know. We usually have room for an extra angler. Thanks for the reply!
Brett


----------



## Charlietunakiller

broadonrod said:


> Thanks! The bite has been getting better and better. You just have to find the right FAD. We went to one we have been doing very well on the past month and it turned off on us. We made a 75 mile move that night and found the fish on another FAD. It's an amazing place for sure.
> Let me know if you ever plan on heading this way if we have room we will take you with us ..
> 
> Brett


Thanks Brett.
I will let you know.


----------



## rsparker67

broadonrod said:


> Just keep an open line. May get you and Bret down here together.


Sounds good! I can always get away pretty easy


----------



## broadonrod

Think we may head out this evening.
Our anglers should be here in a few minutes. Matt just made us a new Dredge and Woody is dancing with it.


----------



## Category6

Could you adopt me please? I'd be a great brother to your boy.


----------



## capttravis

broadonrod said:


> Come on back Mikey! We have room this trip.
> My buddy Will Drost just sent me this pic his mate on the Sea Fly took. Let me know if you can make it short notice .. Get a ticket and come on.


Cool shot and once again what a fun trip! Miles outdid himself on this video and ready to see the next 2! Can't wait to get back down there and do it again!


----------



## broadonrod

capttravis said:


> Cool shot and once again what a fun trip! Miles outdid himself on this video and ready to see the next 2! Can't wait to get back down there and do it again!


It was a last my friend! See ya next trip! 
TreX on the wire!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

broadonrod said:


> It was a last my friend! See ya next trip!
> TreX on the wire!


That's my next big goal! Id love to wire one!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bret

broadonrod said:


> Think we may head out this evening.
> Our anglers should be here in a few minutes. Matt just made us a new Dredge and Woody is dancing with it.


you guys should put up some really impressive numbers this trip!!!! I think they will be eating the dredge!! Get the pitch bait ready!


----------



## broadonrod

*Blue Marlin fishing Costa Rica*

Thumbs up! Our 2cool guest anglers head home with blue marlin battle wounds .
It was a blast fellas!
Brett


----------



## jaredchasteen

Thanks again my friend, Words cant put into what I saw and learned while down there. 

Seeing three lit up marlin chasing live baits 20-30 feet behind the transom is beyond description. When we fish in Texas and get a Blue it is a great day. 

Where else can you catch 21 Blues and a sail on ONE trip!!!!!


looking forward to seeing the pics and the video as it was sick out there.



Matt and Woody are awesome as well, to say those guys work hard and are good at their job is an understatement.


Brett is was amazing and unforgettable. If anyone gets the invite, you would be silly to pass that up.



Jared


----------



## broadonrod

jaredchasteen said:


> Thanks again my friend, Words cant put into what I saw and learned while down there.
> 
> Seeing three lit up marlin chasing live baits 20-30 feet behind the transom is beyond description. When we fish in Texas and get a Blue it is a great day.
> 
> Where else can you catch 21 Blues and a sail on ONE trip!!!!!
> 
> looking forward to seeing the pics and the video as it was sick out there.
> 
> Matt and Woody are awesome as well, to say those guys work hard and are good at their job is an understatement.
> 
> Brett is was amazing and unforgettable. If anyone gets the invite, you would be silly to pass that up.
> 
> Jared


It was a blast my brother!
We sure have met some nice folks here on 2cool.

100% fun! Thanks for the kind words! Let me know when your ready to come back and reel!

Pic of Matt on the wire!
Photo by: Luke Deguara

Capt. Brett Holden
Booby Trap Fishing Team

Caption this!


----------



## jgale

What a pic! Looks like that thing is wanting to come in the boat with you. Sounds like y'all are having a blast in CR.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

That pic is siiiiiiiiiick!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas Bluewater Mafia

that's a wicked awesome pic...nice!!!!


----------



## mako

Nice work guys. How did yall like the smoked fish we gave Matt? Pretty tasty stuff! Managed to blow up the spinning rod this trip pushing #30 of drag on a stubborn fish. Glad yall had a nice trip. What was the great picture you were telling Drake about?


----------



## bays90

another nice trip Brett, 3 weeks more for me, I am going crazy


----------



## broadonrod

jgale said:


> What a pic! Looks like that thing is wanting to come in the boat with you. Sounds like y'all are having a blast in CR.


Hope to get you down here soon! Thanks!



Mikeyhunts said:


> That pic is siiiiiiiiiick!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Mikey!



Texas Bluewater Mafia said:


> that's a wicked awesome pic...nice!!!!


Thanks man... let me know when your headed this way.

Brett


----------



## broadonrod

mako said:


> Nice work guys. How did yall like the smoked fish we gave Matt? Pretty tasty stuff! Managed to blow up the spinning rod this trip pushing #30 of drag on a stubborn fish. Glad yall had a nice trip. What was the great picture you were telling Drake about?


Thanks! Loved the smoked fish! Off the chain! 
I have the picture here on the boat. I'll post it up here in a bit. Have to fire up the laptop for the originals. It's pretty cool.

Here's is my little man cranking on his second topshot. Earning his place as crew.


----------



## broadonrod

bays90 said:


> another nice trip Brett, 3 weeks more for me, I am going crazy


Come on! The marlin are waiting for you! Look forward to seeing ya out there Chris!


----------



## broadonrod

mako said:


> Nice work guys. How did yall like the smoked fish we gave Matt? Pretty tasty stuff! Managed to blow up the spinning rod this trip pushing #30 of drag on a stubborn fish. Glad yall had a nice trip. What was the great picture you were telling Drake about?


Here is the pic. Ill post some more marlin pictures later from this trip. Luke took this picture. Tell Drake he has the original or I can get it to him. I have it on my hard drive. 
Hope to see ya back out there soon. 
Brett


----------



## FISH TAILS

That picture is an awesome catch with the drone!!

Lil Man is learning the ropes early.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mako-Wish

Boobytrap spelled backwards is partyboob. 

That's all I have to contribute to this post.


----------



## broadonrod

*Costa Rica Blue Marlin*



FISH TAILS said:


> That picture is an awesome catch with the drone!!
> 
> Lil Man is learning the ropes early.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Josh! Let me know when your ready to come down and whack the marlin!
Here is a picture I snapped of a nice Blue Marlin our guest Jared caught this week in the rain.
Pictures are taking for ever to load today. Ill post a few more soon.

Capt. Brett Holden
Booby Trap Fishing Team


----------



## broadonrod

Few more shots of marlin from this week.


----------



## HammerDown08

WOW!!!! yall have been killing it...finally just caught up on this thread...had to change my name with new password bs

yall are staying tight for sure down in costa rica


----------



## FISH TAILS

Wow those are sweet.
I will as soon as I can get away!!!

Keep the reports coming!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuzn dave

Outstanding pic, Brett, thanks.


----------



## broadonrod

My little mans daily duties.
Inside boat cleaning today.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

HammerDown08 said:


> WOW!!!! yall have been killing it...finally just caught up on this thread...had to change my name with new password bs
> 
> yall are staying tight for sure down in costa rica


Thanks for the reply. It has been a blast here for sure. The fishery is incredible!
Here are a couple more pics from this week.

Thanks again
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

cuzn dave said:


> Outstanding pic, Brett, thanks.


Thanks!


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

whats the average size marlin you guys see at the fads? Whats the biggest? Mostly blues or you see alot of blacks too?
what else do you guys catch out there?


----------



## justhookit

It is almost all blue marlin. Maybe 1 out of 100 will be a black and 4 or 5 out of 100 will be stripes. There are a handful of sailfish too but I would say most days all you catch are blues. We've caught a few dorado and wahoo here and there but most trips you don't catch them. You will catch a ton of yellowfin tuna but that is all bait. I have heard of a few large ones caught out on the FADS but we never have.

Size wise these are not big fish generally. Average size is probably 250-300 so they are perfect for standup. They all seem to be fat from dining on tuna all day long. But it can vary too we have fished some FADS that were holding mostly tiny fish barely 100-200 pounds and then you go back another trip and catch a bunch of 300-400. There are a few big girls running around but they aren't common.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

thanks guys


----------



## jaredchasteen

Man those pics are tight. The one in the rain was a blast.


Matt, 
the FAD fishing is unreal, with more shots in a day than in a season in some places.

ive only been once but justhookit summed it up.


----------



## broadonrod

Friendswoodmatt said:


> whats the average size marlin you guys see at the fads? Whats the biggest? Mostly blues or you see alot of blacks too?
> what else do you guys catch out there?


Just getting in from fishing. I agree with what justhookit said.
There are quite a few black marlin here but mostly blues. At the FAD we fished last trip I didn't hear of any blacks caught. The next fad over one boat caught 2 and another caught one. We had a 50 lb. dorado last trip some sails and a few shark bites as well live baiting and skipping baits. We also had 3 lines go down on the troll with BIG squid just as the sun went down one eve. We caught 2 manta rays and a couple of thresher sharks on our sword baits while drifting the area at night.

The smallest marlin we have caught was prob. 125 and the biggest here so far was prob.500.


----------



## broadonrod

jaredchasteen said:


> Man those pics are tight. The one in the rain was a blast.


I just watched the video of you cranking on the marlin in the picture. That was some rain! I sure stayed dry watching LOL..
It was a blast my brother!!
Brett


----------



## Bret

as usual.... Awesome Pics!!! agree the marlin in the rain is one of the coolest shots Ive seen!!!


----------



## finz

As always awesome pics!!


----------



## JKD

broadonrod said:


> I just watched the video of you cranking on the marlin in the picture. That was some rain! I sure stayed dry watching LOL..
> It was a blast my brother!!
> Brett


Awesome pic!


----------



## broadonrod

*Blue Marlin Los Suenos Costa Rica*



Bret said:


> as usual.... Awesome Pics!!! agree the marlin in the rain is one of the coolest shots Ive seen!!!





finz said:


> As always awesome pics!!





JKD said:


> Awesome pic!


Thanks for the kind words fellas... Looking forward to heading back out. Our anglers show up this afternoon. Miles is finishing up the video of Mikey and Joey's trip now. I'm looking forward to seeing what he did with that footage. Mikey had go pros in every corner of the cockpit lol.. 
Thanks again for the replies.. Here are a few more Marlin Pictures. Ill post a some more before we head back out.. 
Thanks Again!
Brett


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Awesome pics!!!! Wowser


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finz

Those are just sick pics!! Jealous!!


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> Awesome pics!!!! Wowser
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Mikey.. You are always welcome to come back and fish with us my brother!


finz said:


> Those are just sick pics!! Jealous!!


Thanks! Let me know if your ever planning to head this way... Good to hear from you on here again my brother.. I'm headed out in the morning on a short overnight trip. Then headed right back out on another short one. The fishing here is insane. Ill be here until deer season so let me know if you do plan to head this way. 
Brett

Here are a couple of more pics.. Thanks again guys for the kind words and replies.


----------



## jgale

Killer pics! Looks like those Marlin are walking on water.


----------



## 5 O

Awesome pics as always

C Holden


----------



## fishinganimal

Outstanding pics as usual. I need to book a trip down there. Looks like a blast!


----------



## az2323

*pics*

Brett, those pictures are off the chain brutha! Looks like y'all have been whackin' em all Summer. Thanks for sharing.
Ky says Get Tight Sucka! Tell Lil' Man, Monica, and Matt we say hello.

abe, ky, and kristy


----------



## saltaholic

Very impressive now let's see a South American sword already!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for all the kind words and replies! 
Just got in from the Fads on a day trip. Been rotating days from marlin, rooster and grouper fishing all last week. Headed out in the morning to do a little more rooster fishing before my dad and his buddy Fred head back to the states. 
Fishing has been incredible. I'll post a bunch more pictures later. Here is one from earlier today john took with his cell phone. John's dad at 69 years old caught 6 blues himself today stand up! He has become a really good angler! John's dad on a nice blue marlin just before we headed in this eve. 
Thanks again for all the kind words everyone. Hope to see all of you down here soon!
Capt. Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod

*Fishing Costa Rica*

Double header strip marlin ripping line off the back and a blue marlin dumping line toward the front!


----------



## Captin Academy

That pic is AWESOME! Drone?


----------



## texastkikker

AWESOME PICS.....Thanks for sharing


----------



## broadonrod

Captin Academy said:


> That pic is AWESOME! Drone?


Ya. We have been really working hard on our drone footage. Miles has some really cool footage from our last few trips. Luke from Australia is fishing with us a lot and he is the best drone pilot I have seen yet. Miles has 2 drone videos to finish now.

Here is the video of Mikey and Joey's trip from a couple of weeks ago.
I can't wait to see what he does on the next three videos!

More Blue marlin action at the FADS.

Thanks for the replies!!!
Capt. Brett Holden


----------



## rsparker67

Awesome video! Wireman stays busy for sure!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Such an awesome trip! Miles did an amazing job on the video!!! Wow! I'm ready to go back


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JKD

Always the best videos! Can't get enough of those teaser shots!!!!


----------



## finz

Awesome!!


----------



## jgale

Nonstop action! Great video and looks like a heck of a trip.


----------



## capttravis

Outstanding work once again Miles...I watched that teaser bite in slow motion 9 or 10 times...Cant wait to get back down there while the bite is on!!


----------



## taylork555

capttravis said:


> Outstanding work once again Miles...I watched that teaser bite in slow motion 9 or 10 times...Cant wait to get back down there while the bite is on!!


x2. Killer video.


----------



## broadonrod

texastkikker said:


> AWESOME PICS.....Thanks for sharing





rsparker67 said:


> Awesome video! Wireman stays busy for sure!





Mikeyhunts said:


> Such an awesome trip! Miles did an amazing job on the video!!! Wow! I'm ready to go back
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





finz said:


> Awesome!!





jgale said:


> Nonstop action! Great video and looks like a heck of a trip.





JKD said:


> Always the best videos! Can't get enough of those teaser shots!!!!


Thanks everyone for the kind replies! 
Miles works hard on these videos. His next 3 have some incredible footage.
I can't wait to see what he does with them my self.
I just watched this one again .

Met a 2cooler here in Los Suenos this afternoon. 
If the weather holds we are going fishing tomorrow for a day trip. 
I still have a lot of pictures to post. I'll get them up once w get in.

Look at this picture close.
That left a mark lol! 
Thanks again for the replies!
Capt. Brett Holden


----------



## Mikeyhunts

I bet his nose hurts!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAT TALES

Wow! That video turned out great!! Miles did an awesome job as usual. I'm glad y'all are staying busy down there. Congrats on some great trips! Keep up the good work! See y'all soon!


----------



## SailFishCostaRica

broadonrod said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind replies!
> Miles works hard on these videos. His next 3 have some incredible footage.
> I can't wait to see what he does with them my self.
> I just watched this one again .
> 
> Met a 2cooler here in Los Suenos this afternoon.
> If the weather holds we are going fishing tomorrow for a day trip.
> I still have a lot of pictures to post. I'll get them up once w get in.
> 
> Look at this picture close.
> That left a mark lol!
> Thanks again for the replies!
> Capt. Brett Holden


Fish Magnet


----------



## Cabollero

SailFishCostaRica said:


> Fish Magnet


Ha!


----------



## broadonrod

capttravis said:


> Outstanding work once again Miles...I watched that teaser bite in slow motion 9 or 10 times...Cant wait to get back down there while the bite is on!!


Lets go TreX! Waiting on you. 
Here is a picture of a nice blue marlin we caught today. Made a quick half day trip with one of our 2coolfishing buddies we ran into here in Los Suenos yesterday eve.


----------



## broadonrod

*Costa Rica blue marlin*

One more pic from today.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Stunning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

taylork555 said:


> x2. Killer video.


Thanks!


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> Stunning
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Mikey!


----------



## broadonrod

CAT TALES said:


> Wow! That video turned out great!! Miles did an awesome job as usual. I'm glad y'all are staying busy down there. Congrats on some great trips! Keep up the good work! See y'all soon!


Thanks Joey!



SailFishCostaRica said:


> Fish Magnet


Can't wait to see our new tuna tube set up your making us! 
Thanks got the help John!


----------



## Texas Bluewater Mafia

broadonrod said:


> One more pic from today.


Awesome pics, thank you for sharing these!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Texas Bluewater Mafia said:


> Awesome pics, thank you for sharing these!!!


Really enjoyed fishing with your dad and nephew my brother they are super cool!
I told him if I go grouper fishing tomorrow or the next day I'm going to pack them with me as well I need to go fill the freezer we are out ..


----------



## Fishdaze

Great pics and videos! Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## erain12

Great pictures! Clarity is just ridiculous and action, as usual, is over the top!


----------



## coastman

That video was sweet, great pics too. Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## broadonrod

Fishdaze said:


> Great pics and videos! Thanks for sharing them!





erain12 said:


> Great pictures! Clarity is just ridiculous and action, as usual, is over the top!





coastman said:


> That video was sweet, great pics too. Thanks for sharing them!


Thanks for the replies and kind words. The blue marlin bite is going off here right now. I have 5 more of our Holden Roofing Reps coming in tomorrow. We will probably head to the Marlin Fishing grounds as soon as they arrive tomorrow afternoon. Taking a day off from fishing today and headed to the beach with the family. Looking forward to getting back on the fish. I'll post a few more pics later. 
Thanks again guys for the kind words. If any of you head this way in the next month or so give me a shout. If we have a spot for an angler we will pack you with us.. 
Capt. Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod

Short trailer video fishing the FADS in Costa Rica. Full trip video in the works.
Thanks Luke for putting this together!

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1124167357645202&id=740244246037517


----------



## Mikeyhunts

That drone footage is amazing!! Really makes the whole viewing perspective change! Just awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishdaze

broadonrod said:


> Short trailer video fishing the FADS in Costa Rica. Full trip video in the works.
> Thanks Luke for putting this together!
> 
> http://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1124167357645202&id=740244246037517


That is one great video! Wow, the drone footage is awesome!


----------



## SailFishCostaRica

broadonrod said:


> Short trailer video fishing the FADS in Costa Rica. Full trip video in the works.
> Thanks Luke for putting this together!
> 
> http://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1124167357645202&id=740244246037517


Ha, I got to watch the video before everybody else on the Booby Trap boat itself! Hope those tubes get you guys some more fish out there!

Very cool video, Luke is a really talented drone driver. Very impressive!


----------



## jgale

That drone footage is sick! Very cool video.


----------



## jaredchasteen

broadonrod said:


> Short trailer video fishing the FADS in Costa Rica. Full trip video in the works.
> Thanks Luke for putting this together!
> 
> http://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1124167357645202&id=740244246037517


That drone footage is tight, cant wait to see the full video.


----------



## saltwater4life

Curious what you were hooked up to at night, CR sword?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capttravis

broadonrod said:


> Thanks for the replies and kind words. The blue marlin bite is going off here right now. I have 5 more of our Holden Roofing Reps coming in tomorrow. We will probably head to the Marlin Fishing grounds as soon as they arrive tomorrow afternoon. Taking a day off from fishing today and headed to the beach with the family. Looking forward to getting back on the fish. I'll post a few more pics later.
> Thanks again guys for the kind words. If any of you head this way in the next month or so give me a shout. If we have a spot for an angler we will pack you with us..
> Capt. Brett Holden


Hey Brett when are you bringing our Holden Roofing sales reps back in...lol?? I hope you guys are crushing them! Look forward to a report


----------



## capttravis

I know our Holden Roofing reps were all pretty fired up leaving Houston, hope they crushed them!


----------



## broadonrod

capttravis said:


> Hey Brett when are you bringing our Holden Roofing sales reps back in...lol?? I hope you guys are crushing them! Look forward to a report


Just got in with the guys from putting a hurt on the grouper today. Going to have the restaurant here at the marina cook it up for them tonight. Hate to see these guys leave tomorrow :/.. 
They had a blast yesterday at the Fads Travis. We had a pretty good half day the first day then chugged to another Fad all night and did pretty good yesterday.. 
They def. don't want to leave!


----------



## Ruthless53

Hey Brett, I just sent you a msg in case you don't see it. 

Will


----------



## mstrelectricman

Wow. That drone stuff is really kewl. You guys are havin WAY too much fun.


----------



## capttravis

broadonrod said:


> Just got in with the guys from putting a hurt on the grouper today. Going to have the restaurant here at the marina cook it up for them tonight. Hate to see these guys leave tomorrow :/..
> They had a blast yesterday at the Fads Travis. We had a pretty good half day the first day then chugged to another Fad all night and did pretty good yesterday..
> They def. don't want to leave!


Well, how good is pretty good?? How many did my boys catch?? Tried to call you 3 times but my calls wont go through...


----------



## broadonrod

capttravis said:


> Well, how good is pretty good?? How many did my boys catch?? Tried to call you 3 times but my calls wont go through...


They caught a lot of fish Travis. The first day we ran to a fad that is no longer there. It had broke loose and drifted off so we burned half a day without Fishing. We ran to another fad 40 miles further and ended up catching five Blue Marlin and one sailfish off of it before dark. 
The next morning we ran to another fad and the bite was good. The guys went 18 for 24 on Blue Marlin. Yesterday morning we ran in and hit the grouper.

The guys ended up catching 23 blues and a sail in a day and a half. They are headed home now.

I'll post a bunch of pictures from the trip ASAP.


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> That drone footage is amazing!! Really makes the whole viewing perspective change! Just awesome!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Fishdaze said:


> That is one great video! Wow, the drone footage is awesome!


Thanks Fellas!


----------



## broadonrod

SailFishCostaRica said:


> Ha, I got to watch the video before everybody else on the Booby Trap boat itself! Hope those tubes get you guys some more fish out there!
> 
> Very cool video, Luke is a really talented drone driver. Very impressive!


Man John we can't thank you enough for all the help! The Tuna tubes are perfect! I will post some pictures of the Tubes you made for us in a bit. It was super nice this past trip having bait instead of having to stop between fish.. Thanks again my brother.. Brett


----------



## broadonrod

jgale said:


> That drone footage is sick! Very cool video.


Thanks Jason... Hope to see you down here soon. 


saltwater4life said:


> Curious what you were hooked up to at night, CR sword?
> I think that fish will be on the next video..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





jaredchasteen said:


> That drone footage is tight, cant wait to see the full video.


Thanks! Luke did a great job with that trailer video..

Miles just finished the full video today... Ill post it here in a couple of minutes.. I think its his best video yet. Luke and the crew took some incredible footage and Miles packed it all into 20 minutes some how...


----------



## broadonrod

Ruthless53 said:


> Hey Brett, I just sent you a msg in case you don't see it.
> 
> Will


PM sent.. Thanks!



mstrelectricman said:


> Wow. That drone stuff is really kewl. You guys are havin WAY too much fun.


Thanks! It has been an incredible experience!


----------



## broadonrod

*Extreme Blue Marlin Fishing Costa Rica out of Los Suenos Marina*

Here is the full video.

Miles just finished this video today of Blue Marlin Fishing with the Booby Trap Fishing Team out of Los Suenos Costa Rica. Almost 20 minutes of Blue Marlin action from one of our previous trips. 
Thanks for the incredible Marlin fishing drone footage Luke and thanks Miles for spending your time again to make this incredible Marlin Video!
We have about as much fun watching your videos as we do fishing!

Watch it on face book 
http://m.facebook.com/booby.trap.fishing.team

Or here is a direct link to vimeo


----------



## finz

Ok this is nuts!! Awesome video thanks for sharing!!! Jealous!!


----------



## capttravis

Sick video! Fantastic work Miles and Luke with the drone!


----------



## broadonrod

finz said:


> Ok this is nuts!! Awesome video thanks for sharing!!! Jealous!!


Thanks! This place has been a dream come true for me and my crew.


----------



## Leo

one of the best offshore videos ever


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

I'm exhausted. Can't I have a fighting chair? Wasn't trained in standup.

GREAT video!


----------



## JKD

Awesome video!!


----------



## jewfish

What a fun video for us to enjoy
Thanks


----------



## gigem87

That is a really great video! Well done! You need to find a way to strap a Go Pro to your bait tuna, so we can see the bite. Are there no swordfish in Costa Rica? Thanks for sharing, that was great!


----------



## Thecfive

Superb Video! Living the dream for sureðŸ‘


----------



## My Little Big boat

Man your videos just keep getting better!


----------



## J_Philla

that was a awesome video Mr. Brett, how many fish were actually landed in that video?
also have yall gone after any monster cubera down there yet?

Capt. Josh


----------



## FishingAggie

That video is SICK!! Best video so far!!


----------



## broadonrod

Leo said:


> one of the best offshore videos ever


Thanks!



POC Fishin' Gal said:


> I'm exhausted. Can't I have a fighting chair? Wasn't trained in standup.
> 
> GREAT video!


 we took the chair out this season just to pick in our anglers lol. 
No really with these rod and reel combos it has been a fun season marlin fishing standup. It's the same setup we use daytime swordfishing. Very light and super strong blanks. Thanks for the kind words..



JKD said:


> Awesome video!!


Thanks!



jewfish said:


> What a fun video for us to enjoy
> Thanks


Thanks!



gigem87 said:


> That is a really great video! Well done! You need to find a way to strap a Go Pro to your bait tuna, so we can see the bite. Are there no swordfish in Costa Rica? Thanks for sharing, that was great!


Thanks! We plan on having some underwater video of the bite coming on one of the next videos.



Thecfive said:


> Superb Video! Living the dream for sureðŸ'


 thanks it has been a fun season.



My Little Big boat said:


> Man your videos just keep getting better!


Thanks. Miles works pretty hard on these videos. We just send him the footage. Really appreciate all the kind words and replies!


----------



## broadonrod

J_Philla said:


> that was a awesome video Mr. Brett, how many fish were actually landed in that video?
> also have yall gone after any monster cubera down there yet?
> 
> Capt. Josh


I don't remember how many we caught that trip I think 21 blues. Not sure we have been making quite a few runs. 
We have caught some nice cubera but no monsters. Several 15-40 lbs most average around 10-20 lbs. we have had some big ones on but all 20-30 lb tackle and they usually use us up fast on that light stuff. 
Thanks for the reply!



FishingAggie said:


> That video is SICK!! Best video so far!!


Thanks my brother. I can't wait to see what Miles does on the next video.
He is about 3-4 videos behind now lol. 
We are headed back soon. I came back to the states for a few days. That last stretch was about 50 days straight... The Booby Trap is fishing this weekend then coming in getting fuel and turning around for a trip filming a TV show at Sea Mounts the next day. I hope the Marlin bite stays hot for the show we are pretty excited about getting this gig. The footage they are asking for could be a pretty good challenge but I think it will be fun trying. 
Hope to see you in Costa Rica before we shut down for deer season.

Thanks again everyone for all the replies and kind words! 
If I can help in any way assisting anyone planning a trip to Costa Rica fishing PM me and I'll be glad to help. We have met several great folk this year from this site down there. There are lots of great fisherman and charter boats around from Los Suenos and Quepos. I hope everyone at one point and time gets a chance to check out Costa Ricas great fishery!

Capt. Brett Holden


----------



## fishin85ag

Captain Ahab & crew... living a bigger life than most could dream about. Keep it comin'.


----------



## broadonrod

fishin85ag said:


> Captain Ahab & crew... living a bigger life than most could dream about. Keep it comin'.


Thanks for the reply. It has been a very cool experience for sure. Costa Rica is an incredible place. It has been a lot of fun learning and exploring fisheries that are all new to us. The people there have been incredibly kind and helpful, locals and all the fisherman from around the globe on other boats... All very helpful in our learning curve. The sailfish bite Jan-May was incredible this year. They are still there but that time frame was just incredible. It is " off season " for sails now but for example I heard one charter boat caught 17 this past Friday. The blue marlin and yellowfin tuna turned on instantly as the sailfish bite slowed down for the season. I never imagined seeing numbers of billfish like we have over the past couple of seasons. I am still in town and headed back tomorrow Capt. Matt took John and Taylor yesterday to the sea mounts and should be coming in this evening. Matt reported to me by sat phone yesterday at about 4:00 they had 10 blues. It's killing me missing this trip it sounds like they are whacking them. On another note the Black Marlin bite is starting to pick up. I heard Mike on EPIC caught 4 big black marlin in the past 2 trips just a few miles from the marina on day trips and Wills boats " Maverick Sportfishing" reported yesterday 3 blues and 3 sails on day trips I think. These boats were fishing in close and not at the Sea mounts. Incredible place for sure. 
I'm meeting Carter Andrews to do a filming with him Tuesday. We are super excited about this one. I hope to have a good report. 
One really amazing thing is how many people we meet in Los Suenos that are here on 2cool. Seems like everyday on the dock we meet someone that's on this forum. Lots of great times for sure. It's going to be hard to switch gears for deer season this year but it's approaching fast.
Thanks for all the kind words and replies everyone. We really enjoy sharing out trips! 
Capt. Brett Holden


----------



## Bret

Very nice Video Brett!! That added drone footage really give a cool perspective!!!


----------



## bays90

keep up the good work we ended up 9/29 on blues last trip and 1/1 on sails we couldn't keep the **** fish on the line 2/13 the first day 7/16 the 2nd. See you in Sept 10 are you gonna be down


----------



## broadonrod

bays90 said:


> keep up the good work we ended up 9/29 on blues last trip and 1/1 on sails we couldn't keep the **** fish on the line 2/13 the first day 7/16 the 2nd. See you in Sept 10 are you gonna be down


Man we had the same thing happen the other day! We were 18 for 23 then all of a sudden we lost 6 in a row lol. Freak deals. Had 2 jump and broke leader on the fly. Had one break a hook. Pulled 2 off after 10-20 jumps. All in a row! It happens. I'm not sure if I'll be here or at the ranch getting ready for deer season on those dates. I'm getting ready to wrap it up for the winter. We plan on fishing hard next season here starting late January. 
Give me a shout when you head this way. It's still possible we could be out there and would enjoy fishing with y'all again! I'm headed out tomorrow night or first thing the next morning with our guest. I hope to get them done cool footage. 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Bret said:


> Very nice Video Brett!! That added drone footage really give a cool perspective!!!


Thanks my brother! I just dropped off the footage of the trip you went in with us. Miles should have gotten that today. 
Not blue water but check out this yellow cat my son caught yesterday before I headed back here to CR. He caught it on my boat ramp behind the house on the river. Pretty nice one for a Zebo lol.
Hope to have your trip video done and a good report on this trip by the end of the week. 
Thanks! Brett


----------



## Bret

broadonrod said:


> Thanks my brother! I just dropped off the footage of the trip you went in with us. Miles should have gotten that today.
> Not blue water but check out this yellow cat my son caught yesterday before I headed back here to CR. He caught it on my boat ramp behind the house on the river. Pretty nice one for a Zebo lol.
> Hope to have your trip video done and a good report on this trip by the end of the week.
> Thanks! Brett[/QUOTE
> 
> Sweet! That's a fat cat!! The Apple doesn't fall far from the tree!! Looking forward to seeing the video. Y'all go catch em up!!


----------



## finz

broadonrod said:


> Thanks my brother! I just dropped off the footage of the trip you went in with us. Miles should have gotten that today.
> Not blue water but check out this yellow cat my son caught yesterday before I headed back here to CR. He caught it on my boat ramp behind the house on the river. Pretty nice one for a Zebo lol.
> Hope to have your trip video done and a good report on this trip by the end of the week.
> Thanks! Brett


That lil fella must be worn smooth out!! Congrats and thanks again for sharing all the pics and vids!! Congrats to him!!


----------



## Go Man Go

Great picture.


----------



## broadonrod

finz said:


> That lil fella must be worn smooth out!! Congrats and thanks again for sharing all the pics and vids!! Congrats to him!!


Thanks my brother for all the kind replies. I have really enjoyed posting on the thread.
Maybe if you head this way this coming Sailfish Season or next Marlin season we can try and put a hurt on you as an angler. ðŸ˜Š
Really appropriate all the kind words!

On another note. Part of the film crew just got here to Los SueÃ±os and realized they forgot one of their very important bags at the airport . Back to the airport they go LOL . 
They hired a Chase boat to do some filming next to us on our trip the Chase boat is leaving tonight with two camera guys and we are leaving in the morning. 
We plan on doing a lot of traveling to a lot of different seamounts so the Chase boat is leaving early and chugging out so they will have enough fuel we plan on running in the morning. we will have to Camera guys a drone pilot and a diver. 
This should be interesting LOL these guys are serious . 
I hope to have some good pictures of the trip to post soon thanks again man !


----------



## broadonrod

Go Man Go said:


> Great picture.


 Thanks B.... Hope you and Rory get to come down next season!


----------



## WillieT

Just caught up a little on this thread. You guys have really got it going on. Your photography is amazing.


----------



## jaredchasteen

Miles outdid himself with the video, it is awesome. Thanks for having him put that together.



Nice catfish for the little man.


----------



## broadonrod

shaggydog said:


> Just caught up a little on this thread. You guys have really got it going on. Your photography is amazing.


Thanks! It's been a great season. We just got in from offshore last night. We cut our trip short the film crew said they had all the footage they needed to produce the shows. Here are a couple of pics I took of Carter Andews and the YETI film crew doing their thing. The bite was insane and it couldn't have happened at a better time.


----------



## broadonrod

Here is another. These guys got some epic footage. We got everything we hoped to get on this trip.


----------



## broadonrod

jaredchasteen said:


> Miles outdid himself with the video, it is awesome. Thanks for having him put that together.
> 
> Nice catfish for the little man.


Thanks my brother!
Miles still has 4 videos coming.. Carter is doing 3 different productions this week. Another film crew lands tomorrow and this crew leaves on the 26th I think. This YETI film is going to be unreal. I had the chance to see a couple of minutes of the footage on the way in and wow! They spared no expense. The diver/ photographer/ videographer flew in from Hawaii. That guy is unreal! The rest of the film crew never missed a second of the action. These guys def. don't mess around. We caught 8 blue marlin in less than 50 minutes of actually bait in the water fishing the first afternoon. 
The next day we switched it up and I can't wait to see what they do with day 2s footage! Pretty exciting stuff and a dream come true for me and my crew being offered to be part of it all. 
Thanks for all the kind words and replies fellas! 
Capt. Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod

A break in the FAD trips had us catching dinner today. We had a couple of our Texas friends do the catching. Left the slip at 1:00 pm and back at the dock with 60-70 lbs of grouper by 4:00. Having the HookUp cook a grouper dinner for Carter Andrews and his camera crew this eve.


----------



## broadonrod

Had a blast with our buddies Travis and Brian.


----------



## broadonrod

I want to thank John with SailFishCostaRica out of Quepos for all the help! 
He spent several hours and several trips to the boat having these new Tuna Tubes built for us. He made them a as a removable insert to our live well. They are working GREAT and turned out perfect! Thanks my brother I owe you for this one..


----------



## broadonrod

One more pic.


----------



## bays90

John did really nice job on those tubes. I ran into him in Quepos the other day he was telling be all about it. They really look great.


----------



## SailFishCostaRica

broadonrod said:


> I want to thank John with SailFishCostaRica out of Quepos for all the help!
> He spent several hours and several trips to the boat having these new Tuna Tubes built for us. He made them a as a removable insert to our live well. They are working GREAT and turned out perfect! Thanks my brother I owe you for this one..


Thanks, I'm soo glad they worked out!


----------



## broadonrod

bays90 said:


> John did really nice job on those tubes. I ran into him in Quepos the other day he was telling be all about it. They really look great.


Yes Sir. He did an incredible job. The marlin bite has been insane this past week. Hope your headed out or in your way Chris.


----------



## broadonrod

SailFishCostaRica said:


> Thanks, I'm soo glad they worked out!


John, can't thank you enough. The effort you and your guys put into getting the tubes done was above and beyond my brother. I just wish I would have called you 6 months ago. Very nice meeting you on top of it all. Thanks for the pointers on the snook fishing also. Most people don't realize how big the snook are around here. I plan on fishing your direction next season and hunting one of those monsters in your back yard. 
Thanks again for everything.

On the other hand Miles just emailed me. He just finished another Video. 
He still has 4 more to do. I haven't seen this one yet but he said it is loading now.

I'll get the new Video posted ASAP. 
Capt. Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod

New Marlin Fishing Costa Rica Video.


----------



## bays90

broadonrod said:


> Yes Sir. He did an incredible job. The marlin bite has been insane this past week. Hope your headed out or in your way Chris.


 I will be headed down in 10 days I'll give you a call when I get out of Hawaii and into Houston.


----------



## finz

Another awesome video, you guys are killing it. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Bret

broadonrod said:


> New Marlin Fishing Costa Rica Video.


Hey Brett, the tuna tubes turned out great!!  The video is pretty spectacular too!! They keep getting better. Thanks again. What a memory burned into my brain!!


----------



## broadonrod

bays90 said:


> I will be headed down in 10 days I'll give you a call when I get out of Hawaii and into Houston.


Sounds good.. Give me a shout..


----------



## broadonrod

finz said:


> Another awesome video, you guys are killing it. Thanks for sharing!!


Thanks! Miles is working on another video already. He has some sick footage to work with on these next videos.. 
If you ever head this way let me know. Thanks for all the replies and kind words! 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Bret said:


> Hey Brett, the tuna tubes turned out great!! The video is pretty spectacular too!! They keep getting better. Thanks again. What a memory burned into my brain!!


Thanks Bret! It was a blast for sure. Your welcome back to fish with us any time my brother. Really glad to to meet you. Need to get you back when the sailfish are chomping this spring.
Brett


----------



## Sight Cast

K


----------



## jaredchasteen

Excellent video again, i think miles is getting better every time. 



The Blue Marlin fishing in Costa Rica CAN'T be topped anywhere in the world. Unreal


----------



## pomakai

Awesome video

Sent from my C6730 using Tapatalk


----------



## jgale

Great video and great footage once again! Literally looks like the blue's are trying to jump in the boat down there!


----------



## Bret

broadonrod said:


> Thanks Bret! It was a blast for sure. Your welcome back to fish with us any time my brother. Really glad to to meet you. Need to get you back when the sailfish are chomping this spring.
> Brett


Same here Brett. I'm down anytime!!! Y'all have it dialed in thats for sure!!!

Im almost out of coffee


----------



## HookIt

Great season guys where you heading next!


----------



## Big Guns 1971

broadonrod said:


> Thanks for the reply. It has been a very cool experience for sure. Costa Rica is an incredible place. It has been a lot of fun learning and exploring fisheries that are all new to us. The people there have been incredibly kind and helpful, locals and all the fisherman from around the globe on other boats... All very helpful in our learning curve. The sailfish bite Jan-May was incredible this year. They are still there but that time frame was just incredible. It is " off season " for sails now but for example I heard one charter boat caught 17 this past Friday. The blue marlin and yellowfin tuna turned on instantly as the sailfish bite slowed down for the season. I never imagined seeing numbers of billfish like we have over the past couple of seasons. I am still in town and headed back tomorrow Capt. Matt took John and Taylor yesterday to the sea mounts and should be coming in this evening. Matt reported to me by sat phone yesterday at about 4:00 they had 10 blues. It's killing me missing this trip it sounds like they are whacking them. On another note the Black Marlin bite is starting to pick up. I heard Mike on EPIC caught 4 big black marlin in the past 2 trips just a few miles from the marina on day trips and Wills boats " Maverick Sportfishing" reported yesterday 3 blues and 3 sails on day trips I think. These boats were fishing in close and not at the Sea mounts. Incredible place for sure.
> I'm meeting Carter Andrews to do a filming with him Tuesday. We are super excited about this one. I hope to have a good report.
> One really amazing thing is how many people we meet in Los Suenos that are here on 2cool. Seems like everyday on the dock we meet someone that's on this forum. Lots of great times for sure. It's going to be hard to switch gears for deer season this year but it's approaching fast.
> Thanks for all the kind words and replies everyone. We really enjoy sharing out trips!
> Capt. Brett Holden


''Its gonna be hard to switch gears for deer season this year''.... That one got me laughing. If that doesn't tell you how good the fishing is nothing will. The drone footage in that video was amazing. Thanks for posting.


----------



## finz

Big Guns 1971 said:


> ''Its gonna be hard to switch gears for deer season this year''.... That one got me laughing. If that doesn't tell you how good the fishing is nothing will. The drone footage in that video was amazing. Thanks for posting.


I agree BUT go look at his hunting thread, it is petty easy to switch over for he and his group!!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the replies fellas!

Here is a video Miles just finished.

We took several of our Holden Roofing Sales Team to Coasta Rica for a little blue marlin action.

I can't remember the total number of Marlin but I do remember they caught 18 on one of the days we fished.
I think this is maybe the best blue marlin video yet.
Probably over 100 jumps.
Miles did a great job.

Watch one Marlin that Matt almost hand feeds lol!

Best of all watch these guys let one blue marlin eat 3 baits (by accident) I'm still trying to figure out how that happened lol.

Hope y'all like it.


----------



## 161hx

Wow...nice


----------



## taylork555

Caught sight of a Texas legend down in Quepos last week. 

Oddly enough, we saw a swordfish cruising on the surface the next day. Coincidence...?


----------



## SailFishCostaRica

taylork555 said:


> Caught sight of a Texas legend down in Quepos last week.
> 
> Oddly enough, we saw a swordfish cruising on the surface the next day. Coincidence...?


Ha, that's funny. We saw that same swordfish as well. Was it like a super mini sword?


----------



## taylork555

SailFishCostaRica said:


> Ha, that's funny. We saw that same swordfish as well. Was it like a super mini sword?


Haha John, I was on your boat! Still crossing my fingers that my rod turns up but I am not hopeful.

-Kirby


----------



## SailFishCostaRica

taylork555 said:


> Haha John, I was on your boat! Still crossing my fingers that my rod turns up but I am not hopeful.
> 
> -Kirby


That is funny. I didn't look at the name. I knew it had to be the same fish though, I don't think we've ever seen a 10 pound sword just cruising along on the surface...


----------



## mako

broadonrod said:


> Thanks for the replies fellas!
> 
> Here is a video Miles just finished.
> 
> We took several of our Holden Roofing Sales Team to Coasta Rica for a little blue marlin action.
> 
> I can't remember the total number of Marlin but I do remember they caught 18 on one of the days we fished.
> I think this is maybe the best blue marlin video yet.
> Probably over 100 jumps.
> Miles did a great job.
> 
> Watch one Marlin that Matt almost hand feeds lol!
> 
> Best of all watch these guys let one blue marlin eat 3 baits (by accident) I'm still trying to figure out how that happened lol.
> 
> Hope y'all like it.


Are you guys going to give the Triple Crown a go this year? If you're on the fence, yall should register, it's a lot of fun!


----------



## Sight Cast

taylork555 said:


> Caught sight of a Texas legend down in Quepos last week.
> 
> Oddly enough, we saw a swordfish cruising on the surface the next day. Coincidence...?


Texas Legend??


----------



## jaredchasteen

Costa Rica is the best billfishery on earth, hope to make it back this year. Hope all the guys down there have another great season.:work::work::work:


----------



## taylork555

Sight Cast said:


> Texas Legend??


The Booby Trap is a Texas legend for this guy.


----------



## bvoss_12

*Triple Crown*

We (Just B) just entered the Triple Crown - first time for us. Best fisherman in the world fish it...Going to be awesome going up against the best.

Let me know if you enter. If you want to game plan I am in! I will be down on Monday. PM me.

Cheers!

PS
Everyone can listen to the tournament live on the web. Listen for us!


----------



## broadonrod

mako said:


> Are you guys going to give the Triple Crown a go this year? If you're on the fence, yall should register, it's a lot of fun!


 Still at them deer lease. Don't plan on fishing the tournaments at least this year. It's been a blast just playing doen there. Look forward to seeing you guys out there again this year!



bvoss_12 said:


> We (Just B) just entered the Triple Crown - first time for us. Best fisherman in the world fish it...Going to be awesome going up against the best.
> 
> Let me know if you enter. If you want to game plan I am in! I will be down on Monday. PM me.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> PS
> Everyone can listen to the tournament live on the web. Listen for us!


Still deer hunting  I'll be headed down there soon. Good luck to your team!


----------



## broadonrod

taylork555 said:


> The Booby Trap is a Texas legend for this guy.


Thanks! You are very kind! Thanks for posting the pics too. I hear Matt has her looking like new. I'm ready to get back down there. 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Back in Costa Rica for the season. 
Look at the size of this rooster fish! 
Almost 2" long and a 1/2" dorsal fin this was an EPIC battle. 
Seriously in netted this little fella over 100 miles offshore at one of the FADS. 
He was released unharmed. These little fellas were everywhere.


----------



## SailFishCostaRica

broadonrod said:


> Back in Costa Rica for the season.
> Look at the size of this rooster fish!
> Almost 2" long and a 1/2" dorsal fin this was an EPIC battle.
> Seriously in netted this little fella over 100 miles offshore at one of the FADS.
> He was released unharmed. These little fellas were everywhere.


Wow, that is cool. You should net a few hundred and bring them back to the 26 so they can grow up!

Save​


----------



## Charlietunakiller

Weird how they breed so far out but you catch them inshore.


----------



## cuzn dave

Awww how cute!
Think I saw his daddy a few weeks ago within sight of Manuel Antonio.


----------



## broadonrod

Charlietunakiller said:


> Weird how they breed so far out but you catch them inshore.


Im thinking the the currents pull them offshore. I was pretty surprised. We saw them at 2 different sea mounts 80 miles apart.



cuzn dave said:


> Awww how cute!
> Think I saw his daddy a few weeks ago within sight of Manuel Antonio.


Lots of big rooster fish down there.. I love fishing for those suckers.


SailFishCostaRica said:


> Wow, that is cool. You should net a few hundred and bring them back to the 26 so they can grow up!
> 
> Save​


I tried to reach you on the radio. We ran your direction the other day. I saw all the charter boats in a big school of tuna just out front of Quepos. I figure you were one of those boats .. Hope all is going well John. We are loving the tuna tubes you built for us also! Thanks again!


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a short video Miles just put together of a trip from earlier this week. The blue marlin bite is still holding strong in CR. We are just getting started for the season and this was my first trip of the year. Hope y'all like the video.
Brett


----------



## Charlietunakiller

Awesome video as always. 
Looks like a blast. 
TIGHT LINES AND BE SAFE!


----------



## DR_Smith

very awesome videos and the drone made it even better! I noticed (I believe) mainly marlin. I have never been bill fishing but from lots of reading about costa rica they say this time of yr is more sail fish then marlin (or maybe just southern). Have yall seen more this yr then others or is it just hit and miss on what you see?


----------



## Bret

Back in Action!!!! go tear em up!


----------



## broadonrod

Charlietunakiller said:


> Awesome video as always.
> Looks like a blast.
> TIGHT LINES AND BE SAFE!


Thanks!



DR_Smith said:


> very awesome videos and the drone made it even better! I noticed (I believe) mainly marlin. I have never been bill fishing but from lots of reading about costa rica they say this time of yr is more sail fish then marlin (or maybe just southern). Have yall seen more this yr then others or is it just hit and miss on what you see?


It all depends on what you want to target here. Some fishing is better different times of the year. 
Great bottom fishing.. grouper and snapper, great inshorefishing for rooster fish, Cubera and snook. Incredible numbers fishing for sailfish and Tuna and the blue marlin action is insane a bit further offshore. The Black Marlin are showing well now inside of 30 miles. One boat caught 4 yesterday I believe up to 500 lbs. 
the fishing here is pretty incredible.



Bret said:


> Back in Action!!!! go tear em up!


Hope to see you down here again this year. Let me know when you plan on making a trip .

Spent a little time yesterday filling the freezer with the kiddoes! 
Lots of grouper! 
Here is one of my favorite eating fish here in CR.
This is what the locals call a "yellow cheek grouper"
This is actually a pretty big one and they are fine eating. 
Who ever makes a fishing trip down here should ask the Capt. to stop and catch a few of these. Most restaurants will do a great job cooking them up for you here. We catch these just 4-6 miles from the marina inabout 250-300' of water. Most any hard spots have these yellow cheeks in that depth.
The only thing is slack tide the bite really turns off bottom fishing here but easy to target on moving tides.


----------



## broadonrod

Live from the beach. A couple local spear fisherman getting dinner for their families.


----------



## jaredchasteen

broadonrod said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Spent a little time yesterday filling the freezer with the kiddoes!
> Lots of grouper!
> Here is one of my favorite eating fish here in CR.
> This is what the locals call a "yellow cheek grouper"
> This is actually a pretty big one and they are fine eating.
> Who ever makes a fishing trip down here should ask the Capt. to stop and catch a few of these. Most restaurants will do a great job cooking them up for you here. We catch these just 4-6 miles from the marina inabout 250-300' of water. Most any hard spots have these yellow cheeks in that depth.
> The only thing is slack tide the bite really turns off bottom fishing here but easy to target on moving tides.


Looks like Jonathan made it back down there with his son. The grouper at the hookup is almost worth the trip to CR by itself. Props to you for taking a father/son fishing, memories they will have forever. I am sure he had just as much fun doing that as catching all those marlin we did last year.


----------



## broadonrod

jaredchasteen said:


> Looks like Jonathan made it back down there with his son. The grouper at the hookup is almost worth the trip to CR by itself. Props to you for taking a father/son fishing, memories they will have forever. I am sure he had just as much fun doing that as catching all those marlin we did last year.


Thanks for the reply!
Let me know if your headed this way any time soon. 
We will do it again my brother!

Step 1


----------



## broadonrod

Step 2


----------



## broadonrod

Step 3 these little long tail sea bass were thick today! 
Dinner for the kiddoes at the condo this eve. They seasoned them up them selves.


----------



## broadonrod

This is the end results for this 11 year old after 400 lbs of grouper slaying. He is out on the porch of the condo! Tomorrow he has to do it all over again.


----------



## saltwater4life

We are headed to quepos at the end of April and fishing with John. We can't wait! And those fish are looking miiiighty tasty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishinguy

Nice work on the video, looks like a lot of fun. 

I'm going to have to make a trip down there sometime soon.

When are the roosters in their prime season down there?


----------



## bays90

just a quick couple of pics of my new ride look for me out at the sea mounts this year


----------



## taylork555

Now that's what I call a hell of a spring break. Props for putting the kiddos on some fish!


----------



## broadonrod

saltwater4life said:


> We are headed to quepos at the end of April and fishing with John. We can't wait! And those fish are looking miiiighty tasty!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your going to have a blast. John's boats catch a lot of fish! Looking forward to seeing your trip report.


----------



## broadonrod

fishinguy said:


> Nice work on the video, looks like a lot of fun.
> 
> I'm going to have to make a trip down there sometime soon.
> 
> When are the roosters in their prime season down there?


We have caught them all spring and summer. Sometimes live bait can be tough to get but that changes on a daily basis. 
I heard "Epic Mike" had 12 in a trip a couple of days ago. The past couple of seasons I have fished for them Feb-Sept. and had I issues finding roosters. I haven't tried Oct.-Nov... The captains I have met here in CR are very honest about what to expect on a trip. Who ever your booking with I would just ask them ahead of time. The bottom fishing can be a blast here as well. Lots of great bottom fishing very close to shore. 
My little man yesterday icing down some grouper. This spot is 6 miles out from the marina.


----------



## broadonrod

taylork555 said:


> Now that's what I call a hell of a spring break. Props for putting the kiddos on some fish!


Thank you for the reply! 
Here is Heaven Jonathan's daughter catching her first sailfish yesterday. These kids are having a blast. We are headed back out with the youngsters this morning. This is a great place to take the kiddos for sure.


----------



## broadonrod

bays90 said:


> just a quick couple of pics of my new ride look for me out at the sea mounts this year


Man that is a nice ride! Congrats! We will be looking for ya out there! See ya soon! We were headed to the Sea Mounts this morning but the kids want to go back and hit the bottom fish again we may stop and try to catch some Roosters or Cubera.


----------



## broadonrod

Live picture from the point.
Got dinner for tonight!


----------



## Bret

Nice!!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Bret said:


> Nice!!!!


Thanks Bret!
Today was insane! 
The grouper bite was on, we hit a new spot we found at 4 miles out. Loaded the boat! The kids did some serious grouper damage! I'm very proud of my little man! 8 hours in the hot sun and he Whackedum!


----------



## broadonrod

Another..


----------



## broadonrod

My little man .


----------



## broadonrod

Tight!


----------



## broadonrod

Back at the marina... Straight above where we parked the buggy one tree over.


----------



## pacontender

Great pics.


----------



## fishinguy

Nice fish. If my daughter saw one of those sloths she would be begging to take it home.


----------



## DR_Smith

How has the offshore bite been? Just sails or any marlin? I'm hoping to book tomorrow for end of April and get with captain John out of quepos. Trying to plan a trip when he can fit me in!!!love the pics of your boy tearing them up!! Great job!!


----------



## CAT TALES

Nice job y'all!! I can't wait to get back down there!!


----------



## broadonrod

pacontender said:


> Great pics.


Thanks! It was a blast I just got back the kiddos had a ball! 


fishinguy said:


> Nice fish. If my daughter saw one of those sloths she would be begging to take it home.


My boy loves those things. That sloth stated in that one tree for 3 days he's prob still there. What a cool animal. 


DR_Smith said:


> How has the offshore bite been? Just sails or any marlin? I'm hoping to book tomorrow for end of April and get with captain John out of quepos. Trying to plan a trip when he can fit me in!!!love the pics of your boy tearing them up!! Great job!!


You will have a blast with John. His boats catch a lot if fish and he is a great guy. 
The sailfish bite was a little slow but that could change any day. 
I came home but the Booby Trap is out fishing now on a 3 day run.. Matt ran a ways to the east yesterday and found a few sailfish. I think he said they caught 9 sails and 1 for 2 on blues. The Fads are still producing good numbers of blue marlin. Last trip out we caught 6 in 2 hours then ran inshore. It's hard to beat the Marlin bite in CR. 
I haven't heard from him yet this eve. 
We only fished for billfish a couple of hours all last week. I had the youngsters on the boat and they whacked the bottom fish and inshore fish for 4 days. 
Holler at me when your down there. If I don't have a bunch of guest when your there we can grab the little boat and go catch a few roosters or Cubera one day around the point.

Thanks for the replies fellas!


----------



## broadonrod

CAT TALES said:


> Nice job y'all!! I can't wait to get back down there!!


Let me know when y'all plan on leaving for the long trip you were taking about. 
I'll be there a lot this year lets get the kids back out on another grouper run when your down there. I found a new spot at 4 miles loaded up with big ones.


----------



## 1BGSUB

Brett, pleasure meeting you at the airport for your family spring break trip. Looks like y'all had a much better trip than my wife and I did in Punta Cana. 5-7's wasn't much fun so we cut the trip short. The crew we fished with was outstanding and did everything they could to put us on fish but mother ocean had other plans. The Dominican Republic was off the hook and defiantly be going back soon. Will be getting in touch with you on a Costa Rica trip recommendations when the time comes. 

Thanks

Trey


----------



## bays90

We just got back from 7 days with the Family down there and the fishing just sucked, everything was off there were some tunas being caught, we managed 1 sailfish and 1 blue marlin in 3 days offshore. The inshore bite was a lot of fun. The FADs had a bunch of green water that moved in and shut them down. Hope it cleans out by next month. We were starting a see a red tide start to build up south by the Furuno Bank its good timing to head to the Yard and get ready for Marlin season.


----------



## broadonrod

1BGSUB said:


> Brett, pleasure meeting you at the airport for your family spring break trip. Looks like y'all had a much better trip than my wife and I did in Punta Cana. 5-7's wasn't much fun so we cut the trip short. The crew we fished with was outstanding and did everything they could to put us on fish but mother ocean had other plans. The Dominican Republic was off the hook and defiantly be going back soon. Will be getting in touch with you on a Costa Rica trip recommendations when the time comes.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Trey


Great meeting you and your family. 
Glad y'all had a good trip. 
Give me a shout any time. Let me know when y'all plan on heading our way. If we have room your welcome to ride we often can use an extra angler .
Thanks Brett


----------



## broadonrod

bays90 said:


> We just got back from 7 days with the Family down there and the fishing just sucked, everything was off there were some tunas being caught, we managed 1 sailfish and 1 blue marlin in 3 days offshore. The inshore bite was a lot of fun. The FADs had a bunch of green water that moved in and shut them down. Hope it cleans out by next month. We were starting a see a red tide start to build up south by the Furuno Bank its good timing to head to the Yard and get ready for Marlin season.


Next trip it will be on! I feeling it .. See ya out there! 
We did have a good day last trip at the 80 on blues but only had a half day to fish it. Sure was hard to leave 11 bites in 2 hours . That water has been changing a lot. It's almost time! 
It's fixing to go crazy. 
See ya soon my brother! 
Brett


----------



## waterfly

Anyone knows what is the approximate rate for marlin fishing out of Quepos or Los Suennos.
Do you have to charter the boat or you can pay find availability in an scheduled trip?


----------



## broadonrod

waterfly said:


> Anyone knows what is the approximate rate for marlin fishing out of Quepos or Los Suennos.
> Do you have to charter the boat or you can pay find availability in an scheduled trip?


Contact John on here for Quepos and Epic Mike or the Maverick Sportfishing fleet for Los Suenos. 
There are several more very good boats if they are booked. 
Prices on charters very do to size and range on most.


----------



## FOWLHOOK

Brett, has the boat been out lately? Headed down to quepos on the 27 to fish with some friends and make a fad trip.


----------



## broadonrod

FOWLHOOK said:


> Brett, has the boat been out lately? Headed down to quepos on the 27 to fish with some friends and make a fad trip.


Sorry for the late reply. I haven't been online much. 
Also I'm just getting around to the PMs. 
Sorry for the delay fellas.

Here are a few pictures from this week. 
Taking a day off fishing today getting an oil change on the boat.

We have been doing a lot of inshore stuff the past couple of weeks. Here are a few pictures. I'll start posting more soon. Fixing to give the inshore a break and get back after the marlin...


----------



## broadonrod

More pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Few more pics






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks again for all the replies. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Few pics from yesterday with the family and friends. 





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

..
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SailFishCostaRica

broadonrod said:


> Thanks again for all the replies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like you guys have the right person picking out your mates! :rotfl:

Save​


----------



## broadonrod

SailFishCostaRica said:


> Looks like you guys have the right person picking out your mates! :rotfl:
> 
> Save​


Its been a busy but fun past couple of weeks. 
Back to the FADS in the morning.... looking forward to getting back off the rocks a couple of days. I have Joey "cat tails" here on 2cool going with us this trip. He's our solo angler ... I hope he is ready to reel! Lol. 
I hear you have been crushing the fish lately John. I may bring the boat down your way for a few days next week. Hope to see you there in Quepos. 
Brett


----------



## briggss1

broadonrod said:


> Thanks again for all the replies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I always wondered why her name was the Booby Trap.....


----------



## broadonrod

Just pulled into the slip. 
This one left a mark. See Matt taking a dive bottom left lol.


----------



## broadonrod

This sucker ate a 3 lb live tuna. He gets to go to the Hook Up for dinner.


----------



## finz

Greatness, glad to see the post again!!


----------



## Bret

broadonrod said:


> Just pulled into the slip.
> This one left a mark. See Matt taking a dive bottom left lol.


glad to see Matt hasnt lost a step! He moves pretty fast when something is after him!!!!


----------



## CAT TALES

That Marlin had the cross hairs on Matt!! Thanks for another great trip. It's great to be on a boat where I can learn so much. Thanks to Woody, Matt, and Brett for sharing your knowledge. Catching the fish fish is pretty important, but knowing how do it next time is priceless!! See y'all soon!


----------



## SailFishCostaRica

broadonrod said:


> This sucker ate a 3 lb live tuna. He gets to go to the Hook Up for dinner.


Man, how did you get the shirt, glasses and fish to all match! Great pic!


----------



## capttravis

and the water matches for that matter! Man that's a great pic!! It is a good thing Matt is blessed with cat like reflexes!!


----------



## broadonrod

finz said:


> Greatness, glad to see the post again!![/QUOTE
> Thanks! I'm getting more free time now. I've been super busy lately. Good to hear from ya!
> 
> 
> Bret said:
> 
> 
> 
> glad to see Matt hasnt lost a step! He moves pretty fast when something is after him!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> That was a super close call. We have it on video from the hard top go pro. We got luck with that one.
Click to expand...


----------



## broadonrod

SailFishCostaRica said:


> Man, how did you get the shirt, glasses and fish to all match! Great pic!


Thanks John. 
I flipped him in on the gaff and he was already browned out. I looked back and the fish lit up so Joey grabbed him for the photo.
Got lucky on that pic.


----------



## broadonrod

capttravis said:


> and the water matches for that matter! Man that's a great pic!! It is a good thing Matt is blessed with cat like reflexes!!


Matt ended up laying flat on his belly when the marlin hit the back of the boat lol. I sure thought we were going to have another passenger for a second!


----------



## broadonrod

CAT TALES said:


> That Marlin had the cross hairs on Matt!! Thanks for another great trip. It's great to be on a boat where I can learn so much. Thanks to Woody, Matt, and Brett for sharing your knowledge. Catching the fish fish is pretty important, but knowing how do it next time is priceless!! See y'all soon!


Thanks Joey!


----------



## fishinguy

Great pics glad to see yall back in action.


----------



## broadonrod

fishinguy said:


> Great pics glad to see yall back in action.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks. Made another short run 6 miles out with my little man and Monica. We had a blast targeting bottom fish again. Most people don't realize Costa Rica has such great bottom fishing. There are lots of different species here and many of them are the same fish we have in the gulf. The snapper here are a little different and can be a challenge to find at times but the grouper and long tail sea bass are easy targets most days. This is one of the snapper that are pretty common around here. The locals call them Silky's. They put up a good fight and are pretty good eating.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Looks awesome! Congrats guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finz

Nice, thanks for posting again!!


----------



## Captin Academy

Awesome!
Your little man is gonna be some kinda salty by the time he is bigger man!
Will be down next week, looks like the fishing has improved a bit.

Stoked!

CA

Steve


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> Looks awesome! Congrats guys!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Mikey!



finz said:


> Nice, thanks for posting again!!


Its been a rough couple of days. Ready for this low to get out of here.



Captin Academy said:


> Awesome!
> Your little man is gonna be some kinda salty by the time he is bigger man!
> Will be down next week, looks like the fishing has improved a bit.
> 
> Stoked!
> 
> CA
> 
> Steve


Give me a shout if your in Los Suenos. This big swell and low pressure should be out of here by Monday. There were a few marlin caught in close today. Still lots of tuna and a few sails being caught. The FADS are doing great just a little rough seas for a couple of days. 
Thanks for the replies..

Also Jeromey when you see this... it was a blast today good seeing you and your dad down here!


----------



## broadonrod

Jimmy is insane! He gets out of the boat and hand feeds these wild crocodiles several times a day. Here are a few photos from this week. If you ever make the trip here to Costa Rica the crocodile tour is a must. 
Our driver Roberto can hook you up. I send all of our guest to take this tour and everyone says they really enjoyed it. Some of the crocs here are giants!






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redfish203

Is that on the Tarcoles?


----------



## broadonrod

redfish203 said:


> Is that on the Tarcoles?


It is the Tarcoles. The crocs are giant. Joey sent me this picture. He took his family to check it out. Its pretty amazing to see up close.

Here is Roberto's info. We send all of our guest to him for tours and use him for all of our transportation here in CR to and from the airport as well.

http://rcalluringgetaway.com


----------



## broadonrod

Something to do on a rainy day. Go make some dinner.






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bret

Looks like some good eats...


----------



## saltaholic

Where's the Costa Rican swordfish????


----------



## broadonrod

saltaholic said:


> Where's the Costa Rican swordfish????


We have still yet to put in a full day. 
I did put in 5 drops last week. 
Here are 2 of the results on 5 drops. I did have one sword whack the weight off the line on one of the drops. I plan on putting in a little more time on them soon.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Bret said:


> Looks like some good eats...


Been having fun with the little man. Its about time to start making the multi day trips again. Let me know when you want to head this way. The blue marlin are chomping right now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bret

broadonrod said:


> Been having fun with the little man. Its about time to start making the multi day trips again. Let me know when you want to head this way. The blue marlin are chomping right now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will do Brett. Thanks!!


----------



## saltaholic

broadonrod said:


> We have still yet to put in a full day.
> I did put in 5 drops last week.
> Here are 2 of the results on 5 drops. I did have one sword whack the weight off the line on one of the drops. I plan on putting in a little more time on them soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome! Go find that grander down deep! Hope to see y'all down there one day if I ever get time


----------



## broadonrod

saltaholic said:


> Awesome! Go find that grander down deep! Hope to see y'all down there one day if I ever get time


Get with me if you ever decide to make the trip here. If we have a a space open your welcome to ride.


----------



## broadonrod

Another Blue Marlin attack on the Booby Trap. This was a close.

http://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1208325305956531&id=309154672540270


----------



## sotexhookset

^^^ Dam. Another couple of inches higher and he would've greased over the rail. Son of a beach was moving too!


----------



## broadonrod

sotexhookset said:


> ^^^ Dam. Another couple of inches higher and he would've greased over the rail. Son of a beach was moving too!


Lots of close calls here. Still none in the boat... yet

Today was a blast. The youngsters and wives put a hurt on the yellowfin tuna.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

..





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjz

Love seeing the kids out there fishing, no video games here boys!!


----------



## fishinguy

Yall did a great job bringing in dinner. The croc tour looks really interesting. That thing looks HUGE. The variety of fish is really spectacular.

We're going to have to make a trip down that way pretty soon.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

That's the best of times right there!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bret

Looks like the Kids had a blast!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the comments fellas! 
Here is a live picture of today's tuna we caught with tomorrow's guest anglers!


----------



## broadonrod

*Blue marlin attacks boat!*

Another Blue Marlin attack!


----------



## broadonrod

broadonrod said:


> Another Blue Marlin attack!


This may work better


----------



## jewfish

*attack*

Its like the mate knew it was coming


----------



## Bret

broadonrod said:


> This may work better


Thats a much better angle.... Im sure Woody had to change his Chones!!! 
Awesome footage!!!:bounce:


----------



## broadonrod

jewfish said:


> Its like the mate knew it was coming





Bret said:


> Thats a much better angle.... Im sure Woody had to change his Chones!!!
> Awesome footage!!!:bounce:


Thanks for the replies fellas!
Today was insane. Tuna were thick but had a real mixed bag. Sailfish, grouper, snapper and yellowfin madness the last half of the day. We actually came in early nobody wanted to fight anymore tuna. Johns dad got one really big one to the boat after an hour whippen but we broke him off on the leader :/..
I'll post more pics later. Thanks again for the replies!
Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a cool little clip Joey took today.


----------



## CAT TALES

Great time fishing with y'all today! Thanks for everything!! That video turned out good!


----------



## Bret

Correction... that was Matt that needed to change his drawers.


----------



## broadonrod

CAT TALES said:


> Great time fishing with y'all today! Thanks for everything!! That video turned out good!


Was a blast my brother! Messy but fun . We could sure use an extra angler tomorrow if you can get another hall pass


----------



## broadonrod

Don't let go of your dad John!


----------



## broadonrod

..


----------



## Captin Academy

[email protected] it were moving houses tomorrow form Dominical to Quepos or Id be all over that....
Guess Ive got way too ambitious of a schedule this trip


----------



## broadonrod

Captin Academy said:


> [email protected] it were moving houses tomorrow form Dominical to Quepos or Id be all over that....
> Guess Ive got way too ambitious of a schedule this trip


Sorry I missed you the other day :/.. that was about the only day I have been inshore and prob the first time I left my phone in the buggy.. let me know when you head back this way and if we are fishing your welcome to ride..


----------



## littlebryan

Looks like Mr. Duffy had his hands full.


----------



## broadonrod

littlebryan said:


> Looks like Mr. Duffy had his hands full.


He has become a great angler! He eats this stuff up.


----------



## broadonrod

Just got in. Good fishing today. I'll post a few pictures after while. 
Thanks again for the replies.


----------



## broadonrod

Not the best picture but all I could get on this big girl from the helm.
Above average fish for here. At least from what I have seen.


----------



## pacontender

Looks like y'all are having a blast.


----------



## broadonrod

pacontender said:


> Looks like y'all are having a blast.


Let me know when your ready to come fish!

Happy Father's Day everyone.

Here is a little live action our guest are tearing up the grouper.


----------



## broadonrod

Dinner.


----------



## broadonrod

Costa Rica Tilefish


----------



## J_Philla

is that a grey tile? if so thats pretty dang big.


----------



## broadonrod

J_Philla said:


> is that a grey tile? if so thats pretty dang big.


It is a grey tile as far as I know. The bottom is covered in places here with them. There are many of the same fish here we have in the gulf.


----------



## broadonrod

Today was off the hook.
We headed out late and stayed in close planning to chase tuna and found a floating rope. 
We ended up catching a nice 500 lb Black Marlin and a blue. The rope had some nice Mahi on it as well. I'll post a couple short videos later this eve. 
Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

..


----------



## broadonrod

..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captin Academy

Awesome DoDo pics!
What camera is that btw?
Headin deep tomorrow w John W on SR2, can't wait!
Will post up results, hopefully good, were a tad rusty.


----------



## Rufneck

That's cool you are finding some reef fish. I've fished offshore Costa a few times both out of Los Suenos and Tamarindo but have never really had any luck bottom fishing. We caught some VERY small fish, but never anything that that was more than about 10-12". I recall thinking that it must be overfished. There were always other boats bottom fishing around us as well at both locations.


----------



## broadonrod

Captin Academy said:


> Awesome DoDo pics!
> What camera is that btw?
> Headin deep tomorrow w John W on SR2, can't wait!
> Will post up results, hopefully good, were a tad rusty.


Hope you caught some fish it was tough fishing. We ended up running toward Quepos chasing tuna.
Was a little bumpy. Give me a shout when y'all are back around this area.


----------



## broadonrod

Rufneck said:


> That's cool you are finding some reef fish. I've fished offshore Costa a few times both out of Los Suenos and Tamarindo but have never really had any luck bottom fishing. We caught some VERY small fish, but never anything that that was more than about 10-12". I recall thinking that it must be overfished. There were always other boats bottom fishing around us as well at both locations.


John always catches the big ones! Lol
There is some incredible bottom fishing here. We have spent a lot of time marking spots while trolling. The tide plays a huge roll on the bite though.


----------



## Rode Warrior

Great pics!


----------



## texasislandboy

I think we are heading down that way for our honeymoon Later this year. Might want a idea on a fishing charter thats reasonable.


----------



## bays90

Hey Brett,

You guys got any report from the FADs, if we can get the engine fixed next week we are headed out there let me know if you guys will be out. 30-4th


----------



## broadonrod

texasislandboy said:


> I think we are heading down that way for our honeymoon Later this year. Might want a idea on a fishing charter thats reasonable.


Lots of good charter boats here. Pm any time and I'll help ya out with the info I have. 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

bays90 said:


> Hey Brett,
> 
> You guys got any report from the FADs, if we can get the engine fixed next week we are headed out there let me know if you guys will be out. 30-4th


Just finished loading groceries and fueled up to head to Fads in the morning hope to have a report for ya soon. It's been hit or miss. Some boats getting 15-20 shots a day some getting 7-10 shots. I think it's fixing to fire off. The back of the moon always seems a little slower imo. 
Give me a call if you come down this way. Im pretty sure we will be out there around those dates as well.


----------



## broadonrod

Blackened dodo at the hookup!


----------



## bays90

sounds good



broadonrod said:


> Just finished loading groceries and fueled up to head to Fads in the morning hope to have a report for ya soon. It's been hit or miss. Some boats getting 15-20 shots a day some getting 7-10 shots. I think it's fixing to fire off. The back of the moon always seems a little slower imo.
> Give me a call if you come down this way. Im pretty sure we will be out there around those dates as well.


----------



## jb3667

Man I love those dorado pics, those are some beautiful and tasty fish! We are heading to Los Suenos in the middle of August, how is the fishing that time of year?


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the replies fellas! 
Well we had a great trip overall. My good friend Brice and insurance carrier with Charter Lakes Insurance slipped down very spare of the moment and made trip with Capt. T-Rex Travis, me and my crew this week. 
We ran out to a fad that evidently had lost its top and was not holding bait. Not a good start so we trolled to another fad 45 miles away. We ended up catching a few blue marlin and a bonus stripe Marlin. We had a blast with great weather on this short trip and can't wait to get back out there. 
Here are a couple of pics I took from the helm yesterday.

Capt. Brett Holden






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Live action! Brice is tight!


----------



## broadonrod

Brice is in another roosterfish now. Here is his first one.


----------



## EPIC CR

broadonrod said:


> We have still yet to put in a full day.
> I did put in 5 drops last week.
> Here are 2 of the results on 5 drops. I did have one sword whack the weight off the line on one of the drops. I plan on putting in a little more time on them soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you caught the silky snapper dropping for swords? how deep do you think he ate your bait?


----------



## broadonrod

EPIC CR said:


> you caught the silky snapper dropping for swords? how deep do you think he ate your bait?


I was fishing the wall about 16 miles out between the marina and the corner. I was working that wall from 750-1600' the snapper took the bait 100' off the bottom in 850' of water on that steep wall. We were bump trolling at 1.5-2 knots.

Prob about 750'. Also thanks for the tips the other day on the deep water grouper. I still haven't tried it that deep yet but really appreciate all the advise you have given me Mike.


----------



## broadonrod

Check out this giant Mahi some buddies caught yesterday! Ian, Brody and Hans caught this 73" estimated 75-80 lbs DoDo on a ballyhoo and spinning rod while chasing tuna. 
What a monster ad amazing fish!


----------



## broadonrod

Live from Offshore. 
50 grouper and long tail sea bass plus 6 bonus silky snapper today. 
I'll post more pics later.


----------



## broadonrod

Few pics from today. Lots of guest headed in this week. Loaded up the cooler.












































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

..






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuzn dave

What's that one with the yellow spots?
Beautiful fish!


----------



## snapperlicious

Long tail sea bass


----------



## Outcast

Wow! Where to start!!? What an amazing trip with great friends!!! Can't thank you enough Brett and Travis!!! I think we caught around 11 different species! 
It was awesome to experience such a diverse and target rich fishery!!

As always, the Boobytrap and Captain Ahab found the fish we were looking for!!

Also, our mate Woody kept us fully fed and well taken care of! I also believe our other mate/captain Brian will prove to be a fantastic addition to the team as well!!

Thanks again Boobytrap and crew for having Team Charter Lakes Marine Insurance onboard!! 

Tight lines!

Brice Fuselier
Charter Lakes Marine Insurance


----------



## tpool

Awesome catches Brice and Boobytrap crew! Great job Cap'n Brett!

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## broadonrod

Outcast said:


> Wow! Where to start!!? What an amazing trip with great friends!!! Can't thank you enough Brett and Travis!!! I think we caught around 11 different species!
> It was awesome to experience such a diverse and target rich fishery!!
> 
> As always, the Boobytrap and Captain Ahab found the fish we were looking for!!
> 
> Also, our mate Woody kept us fully fed and well taken care of! I also believe our other mate/captain Brian will prove to be a fantastic addition to the team as well!!
> 
> Thanks again Boobytrap and crew for having Team Charter Lakes Marine Insurance onboard!!
> 
> Tight lines!
> 
> Brice Fuselier
> Charter Lakes Marine Insurance


Was a blast hanging with ya my brother! Let me know when your ready to come back and do it all over again... 
Have a safe trip home.


----------



## broadonrod

tpool said:


> Awesome catches Brice and Boobytrap crew! Great job Cap'n Brett!
> 
> T-BONE
> (tpool)


Thanks for the replies fellas! 
Boat maintenance today.. 
Here are a few shots of inside Los Suenos from the back porch of the condo.. 
What a beautiful place.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Happy 4th
Meet my crew.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Found a nice size cow 15 miles out of Los Suenos today. 
No marlin around it :/.. 
Oh well.... steaks anyone?


----------



## finz

That is crazy!! You guys rock!! Thanks for re updates!!


----------



## SailFishCostaRica

I hear they smell better when you poke some holes in them!


----------



## littlebryan

Please explain....I can't even begin to imagine.


----------



## Bret

Orale!! Surf Y Turf Costa Rica Style!!


----------



## tpool

Daaaaang!


----------



## cuzn dave

That face says it all!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for all the replies.. 
We gave the crew a day off today. It's spring break for all the folks here in CR so Woody and Bryan are spending the day with their kiddos. 
I took Monica and my little man just outside the marina just a few hundred yards this afternoon and they just loaded us up with little snapper for dinner. It was a lot of fun for sure. I love seeing my little man learning. 
We have guest coming in tomorrow. I'm excited about getting them offshore. I'll post more pictures later. Hope everyone has a great weekend! 
Thanks again for the replies! 
Capt. Brett Holden 






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Time to get the oven hot!


----------



## broadonrod

Found a mess of tuna, a good pod of sails and stopped for a snapper beat down today.






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rode Warrior

Nice action!


----------



## skelly

*Costa Rica*

Brett:

Another great thread that you're throwing out from Costa Rica! Dude you get it done! Congrats.

SKelly


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks fellas for the replies. 
It has been a great week on the water with the kiddos. The blue marlin bite has been pretty good just out front for the past few days at about 23-26 miles. A few more sailfish showing up this week in the same area as well. 
The bottom fishing seems like it's getting better each trip. We have been bottom fishing at 5-15 miles. The kids put a hurt on the snapper and grouper again. 
Here are a few pics. Thanks again everyone... Looking forward to seeing all the folks I have talked to this week that are headed this way. 






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Great pictures. It's awesome to see the beautiful water and different species of fish. Keep em coming. Your photography is second to none.


----------



## broadonrod

Big Guns 1971 said:


> Great pictures. It's awesome to see the beautiful water and different species of fish. Keep em coming. Your photography is second to none.


Thanks!
We were heading out to search for a few blue marlin today but the weather closed in on us. Stopped on a rock to catch a few snapper before it hits. 
Live pictures from offshore Los Suenos. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Woody is cleaning them as fast as they hit the deck lol! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HammerDown08

Nice pics brother, looks like costa rica is treating you good


----------



## broadonrod

HammerDown08 said:


> Nice pics brother, looks like costa rica is treating you good


It has been a lot of fun for sure. We have also learned a lot here in CR. 
Looks like several people from here on the forum are headed this way in the next 2 weeks got 3 PMs today. We are looking forward to meeting all of them. Maybe even getting a couple of them out here cranking on some fish. 
Let me know if your ever headed this way.

Here are a few Photos from the last few minutes fixing to run in..
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Ending the day! This is a hard dinner to beat!


----------



## Dunlap

Nice great pics as usual! Be back in Flamingo on the 25th for 10 day's or so. I managed to get my electric reel in my bag last time and wanted to try a bit up north saw some nice stuff on the machine but didn't do any bottom dropping last trip. Are you starting around 300' deep? Thanks Scott


----------



## broadonrod

Dunlap said:


> Nice great pics as usual! Be back in Flamingo on the 25th for 10 day's or so. I managed to get my electric reel in my bag last time and wanted to try a bit up north saw some nice stuff on the machine but didn't do any bottom dropping last trip. Are you starting around 300' deep? Thanks Scott


We have been fishing 140-450' 
Most of the nicer grouper and snapper have been at 300'-400'. Some of the bigger grouper up to 500'.
Mostly on sharp drop offs and walls more so than the ridges and peeks. 
Yesterday we stayed within 6 miles of the marina. The smaller snapper have been in 140-220' and the yellow cheek grouper holding really good in the 200-300'.. the yellow cheeks are great eating but don't get very big. Long tail sea bass have been pretty solid at 250-400'.


----------



## broadonrod

For those of y'all headed this way this week. The blues and sails are doing well in clisecat 20-25 miles. We found logs with lots of bait yesterday and today. 
Some really big Dorado showing also. We lost one over 60 lbs yesterday and a few good ones hit the deck on other boats this week.

Enjoyed meeting you yesterday Mike! Hope y'all did well on your trip today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunlap

broadonrod said:


> We have been fishing 140-450'
> Most of the nicer grouper and snapper have been at 300'-400'. Some of the bigger grouper up to 500'.
> Mostly on sharp drop offs and walls more so than the ridges and peeks.
> Yesterday we stayed within 6 miles of the marina. The smaller snapper have been in 140-220' and the yellow cheek grouper holding really good in the 200-300'.. the yellow cheeks are great eating but don't get very big. Long tail sea bass have been pretty solid at 250-400'.


Thanks for the info! Looking forward to getting back down there!


----------



## broadonrod

Iguana catching. 
My little man just walked into the condo with a little iguana. 
He is an animal lol! 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

A great day with the family. 
Took Monica and my little man for a short trip today. 
Monica managed to catch a Grand Slam on 20# Stand up gear. 
We left at 9:30 and in the slip at 5:00 pm.
She caught a blue marlin around 300 lbs, a Stripe Marlin about 125 lbs and a Sailfish around 75lbs.
Super proud of her she did all of it herself. 
Little man fought a blue marlin stand up for a while but it was a little to much for him to finish the fight.


----------



## pacontender

Congrats to Monica. That is awesome.


----------



## broadonrod

pacontender said:


> Congrats to Monica. That is awesome.


Thanks for the reply my brother.
If you want to get a plane ticket this week come catch a few blues with me and the family. I have no guest coming in until next week. The blue marlin bite is pretty good right now. Lots of logs to fish holding bait at 15-20 miles. Sailfish have picket up a lot this week as well.

Here is Monica's hand after a few marlin today lol


----------



## broadonrod

Dinner at the HookUp! 
Little man is heck on the Geickos! Every night we are here he catches them off the big TV lol!


----------



## CAT TALES

Congrats Monica!! That's awesome!! Way to go Lil Brett! Keep it up! And Brett...you're doing alright too. í ½í¸œ


----------



## Marshman

Hey Brett, was nice to meet y'all down there too, looks like an awesome day today out there, we were unfortunately headed back to Texas today.


----------



## broadonrod

Marshman said:


> Hey Brett, was nice to meet y'all down there too, looks like an awesome day today out there, we were unfortunately headed back to Texas today.


Great meeting y'all. Wish we could have got you on the boat with us today. Safe travels and let me know when ever you head back this way. 
Pura Vida


----------



## broadonrod

CAT TALES said:


> Congrats Monica!! That's awesome!! Way to go Lil Brett! Keep it up! And Brett...you're doing alright too. ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½


Get a ticket. The bite is good in close.


----------



## EPIC CR

broadonrod said:


> Get a ticket. The bite is good in close.


Congrats on your wife slam on 20# yesterday


----------



## broadonrod

EPIC CR said:


> Congrats on your wife slam on 20# yesterday


Thanks Mike. It has been a lot of fun teaming up with you out there everyday looking for fish. 
You definitely put in the effort for your customers! 
Wish I would have gone out today but I needed a day on land lol.


----------



## broadonrod

Monica made Marlin Magazine. 
My friend Sam White a writer for Marlin just left Costa Rica and put a little piece in about Monica's trip earlier this week. 
I'm super proud of her.

http://www.marlinmag.com/marlin-fishing-grand-slam-booby-trap-los-suenos-costa-rica


----------



## saltwater4life

broadonrod said:


> Monica made Marlin Magazine.
> 
> My friend Sam White a writer for Marlin just left Costa Rica and put a little piece in about Monica's trip earlier this week.
> 
> I'm super proud of her.
> 
> http://www.marlinmag.com/marlin-fishing-grand-slam-booby-trap-los-suenos-costa-rica


Congrats to the lady, pretty cool stuff right there! Y'all are definitely livin the dream down there in CR! Was down in Quepos in April, can't wait to get back down!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

saltwater4life said:


> Congrats to the lady, pretty cool stuff right there! Y'all are definitely livin the dream down there in CR! Was down in Quepos in April, can't wait to get back down!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks from Monica...
Let me know when your down this way.

Guest start arriving Sunday. I'm ready to St back after it here.


----------



## finz

Congrats sir and especially to your bride!Thanks for sharing all the pics!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks! You need to make a trip down here Finz


----------



## broadonrod

Another great day with great folks in Costa Rica.
We left the slip this morning at 9:00 am. 
2 blues and a 65 lbs Mahi by lunch.
Eleven year old Will McLemore caught his first blue marlin and his first Mahi today. His dad Scott also caught a blue and another nice Mahi. We lost a stripe and had 2 more shots a blues and never made it 20 miles and called it an early day. 
Lots of fish biting now.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finz

broadonrod said:


> Thanks! You need to make a trip down here Finz


It is on my list Sir!! If ever I can get all my ducks in a row I will for SURE!! Thanks so much!!


----------



## broadonrod

A little better picture.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SEA SLOT

Now that's livin the dream and making memories!!! Not a bad far a Monday!
Lol, 

Congrats to your wife and son also very cool. I remember him in the pack-in-play at one of the swordfish seminars. He's come a long way!


----------



## Carp-enter

Great pics. That's what it's all about. Those two will be talking about that trip 30 yrs. from now.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Very nice guys! Congrats! A big Bull like that is on my to do list! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elkhunter49

Wow Brett that Dorado is incredible, well done buddy!


----------



## Captin Academy

That boy is completely ruined for life!
Destined to become a saltwater addict for sure!


----------



## Dunlap

broadonrod said:


> A little better picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like he is having a great time! Pretty pic! Heading down today.


----------



## 98aggie77566

broadonrod said:


> A little better picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amazing fish and better pic!

Still hoping to make it down there in the next 12 months!

Hope you and the family/gang are doing well!!


----------



## broadonrod

SEA SLOT said:


> Now that's livin the dream and making memories!!! Not a bad far a Monday!
> Lol,
> 
> Congrats to your wife and son also very cool. I remember him in the pack-in-play at one of the swordfish seminars. He's come a long way!


Thanks! He is getting big. Little sucker is a million miles per hour lol.



Carp-enter said:


> Great pics. That's what it's all about. Those two will be talking about that trip 30 yrs. from now.


Thanks! That young man was smiling ear to ear. I told him he may go a long time before beating that one.



Mikeyhunts said:


> Very nice guys! Congrats! A big Bull like that is on my to do list!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thanks Mikey! There are more and more big Dorado showing up as the rainy season is here. More logs on the rips than last year. Lot of bait in close. Get down here! We will get you one.



elkhunter49 said:


> Wow Brett that Dorado is incredible, well done buddy!


 Thanks Baker! Get that camera ready! The deer are looking better than ever this year. Looking forward to your awesome pictures this year at the ranch if you can make it.



Captin Academy said:


> That boy is completely ruined for life!
> Destined to become a saltwater addict for sure!


 Scott and Will have been a blast to have on the boat. That is a father and son team that love each other and fishing. We are taking the day off of the water today. I have 5 of our Holden Roofing reps coming in so took the day to fuel up and get ready for them. I think Scott took his boy zip lining today. 
Thanks for the replies fellas.


----------



## broadonrod

Dunlap said:


> Looks like he is having a great time! Pretty pic! Heading down today.


Good luck on your trip. Fishing is really good right now. I'm sure your going to have a great trip!


----------



## broadonrod

98aggie77566 said:


> Amazing fish and better pic!
> 
> Still hoping to make it down there in the next 12 months!
> 
> Hope you and the family/gang are doing well!!


Hope you get to make it here. This place is amazing. 
Thanks for the reply!

Here is a pic of Woody releasing a nice blue. I'm going through pictures today I'll post some more later.

Thanks again everyone for the replies. If I can ever help anyone out headed this way PM me. 
Brett









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DallasSalt

broadonrod said:


> A little better picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful bull! You guys are livin the dream...


----------



## broadonrod

DallasSalt said:


> Beautiful bull! You guys are livin the dream...


Thanks!!!

We had a great day with 4 of our Holden Roofing Team!

We stayed inside of 25 miles today and ended up catching a ton of fish. 
The guys caught blue marlin, sailfish and I lost count of the yellowfin.
We had a triple header on blue marlin bite. That was fun with this group of fellas for sure. Only one of those 3 marlin made it to the boat . 
The yellowfin bite was insane. Two at a time skipping rubber flying fish straight down off the outriggers. 
A little storm popped up inshore so we headed in at 3:00.

Great times and looking forward to getting these guys back out tomorrow. 
Thanks for all the kind words and replies everyone! 
Here are a few pics from today.



















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Few more





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuzn dave

Outstanding!
Probably better than being on somebodys roof in 105 degrees!


----------



## broadonrod

cuzn dave said:


> Outstanding!
> Probably better than being on somebodys roof in 105 degrees!


Yes! 
Here are our two appetizers with our tuna at the Bamboo restaurant. 
We are all sitting here waiting on our main course now 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Finished! What a job they did on this dinner.


----------



## Redhunter84

broadonrod said:


> Finished! What a job they did on this dinner.


Very cool, it doesn't get any better than that!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## elkhunter49

Looks great Brett. I can't wait to get there


----------



## Captin Academy

Some bettter tuner's than when we were there!
Love me some bowed up newbies! Lol
CA


----------



## Captin Academy

And where is that restaurant? 
That looks awesome!


----------



## broadonrod

elkhunter49 said:


> Looks great Brett. I can't wait to get there


Hope to see you when you get here. I have to fly back soon to get my passport stamped or I'm going to just have to stay here lol!


----------



## broadonrod

Captin Academy said:


> And where is that restaurant?
> That looks awesome!


The bamboo is here in Los Suenos they do an incredible job.

The tuna kinda very from school to school. We had 200 lbers around us yesterday but had no live bait :/.. 
I'm headed back out in an hour or so. Let the guys sleep in a little this morning.


----------



## saltaholic

Any luck on the swordfish yet?


----------



## Bret

broadonrod said:


> Yes!
> Here are our two appetizers with our tuna at the Bamboo restaurant.
> We are all sitting here waiting on our main course now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang... looks like they hooked it up!!!! Yall have been eating well!!!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Well we had a blast with our Holden Roofing sales team this week.
The last day of fishing just showed us every now and then you just have to sit back and scratch your head.
We found a floating log and it was covered up with blue marlin at 20 miles out. We were snake bit! The first 6 marlin we went "0" for 6! "0"... lost a couple within 5' of the leader. We did end up catching a few blues, a stripe and a several sails for the guys but wow it was a tough start. We ran inshore and caught them enough grouper for dinner before they headed home yesterday morning. 
I am fixing to go back to the States for a few days before my passport runs out. 
This has been a long fun trip. 
Capt.Brett Holden 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

saltaholic said:


> Any luck on the swordfish yet?


No sr... but we honestly haven't given it a lot of effort at least not like we did at home.. In the times we have tried we hooked a couple but pulled the hooks. I think they were small and snag probably at that. 
I know they are here the long liners catch them and there are random swords caught at the fads while just drifting open water. We have hooked a couple and I have marked them on my bottom machine plain as day but there is so much bait here I believe they stay pretty full most of the time and become hard to catch. Even the ones we have hooked were not very aggressive. 
I keep saying I'm going to go and focus on them but it is hard to leave the incredible blue Marlin bite here. 
I may make a little swordfishing trip in Texas when I get back this week if the weather cooperates while I'm home. 
I definitely miss my swordfish I promise you that!

Thanks again everybody for the replies!


----------



## broadonrod

elkhunter49 said:


> Looks great Brett. I can't wait to get there


Enjoyed seeing you and your wife this week. Wish I could have had the time to take you fishing. I just got the report from 3 buddies that fished the Fads this week. I hated having to come home :/. 
One had 33 blues, one had 31 an another was 56 for 85 on blues.
I'm planning on heading back within the week. We have 3 more fad trips promosed before we head to the deer lease. If you can come back down between next week and mid September let me know. 
Pura Vida  y'all have fun!


----------



## SEA SLOT

broadonrod said:


> Enjoyed seeing you and your wife this week. Wish I could have had the time to take you fishing. I just got the report from 3 buddies that fished the Fads this week. I hated having to come home :/.
> One had 33 blues, one had 31 an another was 56 for 85 on blues.
> I'm planning on heading back within the week. We have 3 more fad trips promosed before we head to the deer lease. If you can come back down between next week and mid September let me know.
> Pura Vida  y'all have fun!


That is an awesome bite, I got to talk with Pete Ray about his time down there. The Fads are something else. Reminds me when the bar owner would pay a few hot chick to show up then there would be like 100 dudes trying to score, lol

https://coastalanglermag.com/marlin-fishing-fads-golfito-costa-rica/


----------



## broadonrod

SEA SLOT said:


> That is an awesome bite, I got to talk with Pete Ray about his time down there. The Fads are something else. Reminds me when the bar owner would pay a few hot chick to show up then there would be like 100 dudes trying to score, lol
> 
> http://coastalanglermag.com/marlin-fishing-fads-golfito-costa-rica/


It is amazing. That's for sure. We just pitched in on putting out more Fads with a group of boats. Headed back in a few days to take another group of our sales team to the Fads. I'm looking forward to getting back out there. I just came back to Texas for a few days. Fished about 70 days out of the last 80. 
I miss the Texas Swordfishing but 30-35 blue marlin bites on a good day eases the pain lol. Sailfishing is picking up as well. A friend of mine just told me he raised 50 in a day. We haven't been seeing that lately. 10-15 has been pretty good 50 is strong for this time of the year.

Thanks for the reply. Hope to see you down in CR one day.


----------



## Dunlap

broadonrod said:


> It is amazing. That's for sure. We just pitched in on putting out more Fads with a group of boats. Headed back in a few days to take another group of our sales team to the Fads. I'm looking forward to getting back out there. I just came back to Texas for a few days. Fished about 70 days out of the last 80.
> I miss the Texas Swordfishing but 30-35 blue marlin bites on a good day eases the pain lol. Sailfishing is picking up as well. A friend of mine just told me he raised 50 in a day. We haven't been seeing that lately. 10-15 has been pretty good 50 is strong for this time of the year.
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Hope to see you down in CR one day.


That' great! I'm moving my boat to Quepos in January. I'd like to pitch in on some of those FAD builds. Let me know. Thanks Scott


----------



## elkhunter49

broadonrod said:


> Enjoyed seeing you and your wife this week. Wish I could have had the time to take you fishing. I just got the report from 3 buddies that fished the Fads this week. I hated having to come home :/.
> One had 33 blues, one had 31 an another was 56 for 85 on blues.
> I'm planning on heading back within the week. We have 3 more fad trips promosed before we head to the deer lease. If you can come back down between next week and mid September let me know.
> Pura Vida  y'all have fun!


We had a great time Brett and I thank you sir for all your hospitality. Beautiful place without a doubt. I'm trying to figure out if I can get back down soon. Thanks buddy, Bev


----------



## Knot Enough

Man...living the dream!!
Looking forward for more pictures.


----------



## broadonrod

elkhunter49 said:


> We had a great time Brett and I thank you sir for all your hospitality. Beautiful place without a doubt. I'm trying to figure out if I can get back down soon. Thanks buddy, Bev


It was fun Bev! I'm glad y'all got a chance to come down.
Now get that camera ready to point at some deer! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Knot Enough said:


> Man...living the dream!!
> 
> Looking forward for more pictures.


Thanks! We are really enjoying CR. I do miss The gulf quite often but CR is a hard place not to like. 
Here are a couple of pictures our friends Katie and Drake just sent me. 
If you see this Katie... Thanks again your the best!






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaredchasteen

Those are good pics.....That boat moves backwards well.....the captain is not afraid to make those diesels smoke.


----------



## bays90

The FADs are hot we had a good trip as well, I will be back early September, Are you gonna be down or back in Texas


----------



## broadonrod

bays90 said:


> The FADs are hot we had a good trip as well, I will be back early September, Are you gonna be down or back in Texas


 I probably will I had to come back and get my passport stamped and ended up flooded with junk once I got here. I planned on being there now but I still have a couple trips left to do before deer season


----------



## saltwater4life

Brett, are you guys still in Costa Rica? Havenâ€™t seen any posts since last year before deer season


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

saltwater4life said:


> Brett, are you guys still in Costa Rica? Havenâ€™t seen any posts since last year before deer season
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We moved the boat to Florida to do some maintenance and headed to Texas today. 
I miss the Texas swordfishing and we are headed home now. Should be in the Keys this afternoon and in the gulf tomorrow. Had a blast in Costa Rica but ready to get her home. 
Itâ€™s time to Get Tight!


----------



## trebledamage80

broadonrod said:


> We moved the boat to Florida to do some maintenance and headed to Texas today.
> I miss the Texas swordfishing and we are headed home now. Should be in the Keys this afternoon and in the gulf tomorrow. Had a blast in Costa Rica but ready to get her home.
> Itâ€™s time to Get Tight!


:texasflag
Good to hear. Fair seas and safe travel!


----------



## Bret

broadonrod said:


> We moved the boat to Florida to do some maintenance and headed to Texas today.
> I miss the Texas swordfishing and we are headed home now. Should be in the Keys this afternoon and in the gulf tomorrow. Had a blast in Costa Rica but ready to get her home.
> Itâ€™s time to Get Tight!


Keep an eye on the check liver light while in the Keys! Safe travels Brett:cheers:


----------



## fishinguy

broadonrod said:


> We moved the boat to Florida to do some maintenance and headed to Texas today.
> I miss the Texas swordfishing and we are headed home now. Should be in the Keys this afternoon and in the gulf tomorrow. Had a blast in Costa Rica but ready to get her home.
> Itâ€™s time to Get Tight!


Nothing like coming home. I am excited to hear some sword reports when you get her back here.


----------



## SailFishCostaRica

broadonrod said:


> We moved the boat to Florida to do some maintenance and headed to Texas today.
> I miss the Texas swordfishing and we are headed home now. Should be in the Keys this afternoon and in the gulf tomorrow. Had a blast in Costa Rica but ready to get her home.
> Itâ€™s time to Get Tight!


Hope you guys had fun out here, you gotta let me know if those tubes work in Texas waters!!
:cheers:


----------



## fishinganimal

Home Cookin. Nothin like it! Looking forward to some reports. Are you going to hit the lumps out of LA coming across?


----------



## broadonrod

SailFishCostaRica said:


> Hope you guys had fun out here, you gotta let me know if those tubes work in Texas waters!!
> :cheers:


Man it was a blast! Iâ€™ll definitely let you know and thank you for all the help again. Those tuna tubes came out great. 
I have some good friends there and met lots of cool people so I will be down there off and on. I will shout at ya when we head that way. 
I sold the little 31 footer to a guy out of Golfito a couple of weeks ago. He seemed pretty excited.
Everything was great down there the fishing was incredible. Iâ€™ll see ya around Iâ€™m sure. Going to swordfish around here for a while and figure out where we go on the next run. 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

trebledamage80 said:


> :texasflag
> Good to hear. Fair seas and safe travel!


Thanks



Bret said:


> Keep an eye on the check liver light while in the Keys! Safe travels Brett:cheers:


Iâ€™m not bringing her hone my self. Iâ€™m busy as heck. I have a buddy that is headed this way with her. 


fishinguy said:


> Nothing like coming home. I am excited to hear some sword reports when you get her back here.


Thanks! The marlin and selfish are fun but nothing like catching a bite g sword.
Iâ€™m super excited to get rolling. 


fishinganimal said:


> Home Cookin. Nothin like it! Looking forward to some reports. Are you going to hit the lumps out of LA coming across?


As I said above a buddy is running her home for me. Iâ€™m swamped right now with business so Iâ€™m just waiting on her to get here. Wish I had time to hit Louisiana on the way. We will probably make a couple o long trips this year that direction. Lots of swords over there for sure.

Thanks for the replies fellas!


----------



## dlbpjb

Be Safe, nice to have you guys around again.


----------



## broadonrod

dlbpjb said:


> Be Safe, nice to have you guys around again.


Thanks! Super excited to be back!


----------



## jhbarc

Welcome home Booby Trap fishing team


----------



## My Little Big boat

Itâ€™s been a loooong time since I seen someone eat a eyeball! Lol

Glad to have you guys back home


----------



## BKB64

Will be happy to see yâ€™all back hope we see yâ€™all out soon. Good times always when we see yâ€™all!


----------



## broadonrod

jhbarc said:


> Welcome home Booby Trap fishing team


Thanks!



My Little Big boat said:


> Itâ€™s been a loooong time since I seen someone eat a eyeball! Lol
> 
> Glad to have you guys back home


If we can remember how to catchum there will be some eyeballs on the menu! 
Thanks!



BKB64 said:


> Will be happy to see yâ€™all back hope we see yâ€™all out soon. Good times always when we see yâ€™all!


Almost home! Talked to Dennis last night and the boat left Orange Beach this morning.
Thanks and looking forward to seeing yâ€™all!


----------



## jaredchasteen

broadonrod said:


> Almost home! Talked to Dennis last night and the boat left Orange Beach this morning.
> Thanks and looking forward to seeing yâ€™all!


Bet you are happy to have it back in Texas, The broadbill's are gonna die soon!:cheers:

Have a feeling we are going to see some JR. IGFA records fall soon!


----------



## broadonrod

jaredchasteen said:


> Bet you are happy to have it back in Texas, The broadbill's are gonna die soon!:cheers:
> 
> Have a feeling we are going to see some JR. IGFA records fall soon!


Yes Sr. Glad to be home. Should be in the slip at Surfside Marina in about 2 hours she made it into Galveston at 11:30 last night.

Once again it was good meeting you in Costa Rica. We need to do a trip here together soon. Iâ€™m ready! 
Time to Get Tight Sucka


----------



## broadonrod

Good to be home!


----------



## trebledamage80

Nice! Home sweet home!


----------



## Fishtexx

Welcome home Brett!


----------



## broadonrod

trebledamage80 said:


> Nice! Home sweet home!


Itâ€™s a great feeling to be back!



Fishtexx said:


> Welcome home Brett!


Thanks! Got a few minor repairs to knock out and Iâ€™m ready to get back at it. 
Sure feels good being back in Texas!

Thanks for all the replies and kind words!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

broadonrod said:


> Itâ€™s a great feeling to be back!
> 
> Thanks! Got a few minor repairs to knock out and Iâ€™m ready to get back at it.
> 
> Sure feels good being back in Texas!
> 
> Thanks for all the replies and kind words!


I ainâ€™t gonna lie! Iâ€™m glad she is back!
I had the amazing opportunity to fish her while in Costa Rica.
Iâ€™m forever grateful Brett.
I had chased a blue suit for years with no luck all over the world.

I caught my first 6 marlin in two days on a 12 marlin trip! A trip dreams are made of.

On to your next journey!
I feel sorry for the swords! I know you are pretty mad at them!
Good luck!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> I ainâ€™t gonna lie! Iâ€™m glad she is back!
> I had the amazing opportunity to fish her while in Costa Rica.
> Iâ€™m forever grateful Brett.
> I had chased a blue suit for years with no luck all over the world.
> 
> I caught my first 6 marlin in two days on a 12 marlin trip! A trip dreams are made of.
> 
> On to your next journey!
> I feel sorry for the swords! I know you are pretty mad at them!
> Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Mikey. Itâ€™s always a blast having you on board.
Get that fancy video equipment you have ready and letâ€™s go do some more of this! You have always been a lucky charm on our trips and youâ€™ve caught some nice swords for sure! 
I canâ€™t wait my brother! Iâ€™ll holler atcha when we get rolling.


----------



## gary.curlin

Did you put it on that boat ferry to get it to Florida?

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bret

I Know you are ready to put a hurt on some swords!!! Glad you got your ride back!!!!


----------



## broadonrod

gary.curlin said:


> Did you put it on that boat ferry to get it to Florida?
> 
> Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


Yes we used Dockwise. One stop in the Dominican Republic and then to Florida. 
It saves a lot of wear and tear on the boat and a lot of time for sure.


----------



## broadonrod

Bret said:


> I Know you are ready to put a hurt on some swords!!! Glad you got your ride back!!!!


Ready!!!! ðŸ˜œ


----------

